# ULTIMATE Secret Wars  *CLOSED*



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 21, 2004)

*THE  U L T I M A T E* marvel  super  heroes
*S E C R E T   W A R S*

_A mysterious omnipotent being calling itself the *Beyonder*, intrigued by humanity and the concept of good and evil, whisks away the world's most prominent heroes and their villainous counterparts to a world that would be their battle arena.  On a strange planet created for the battle, the heroes must fight for their lives against a host of Earth’s most vile villains.  
The destiny of the entire Earth will be decided in the Secret War!_

CHARACTER ROSTER OPTIONS 

*ULTIMATES*  (Avengers) 
-   Captain America   (Karl Green -  *READY TO GAME*)
-   Thor     (Mimic -  *READY TO GAME*)
-   Hawkeye      (DanMcS-  *READY TO GAME*)
-   Iron Man      (Matt - CONFIRMED)   NEED Stats
-   Quicksilver*       (Velmont -  *READY TO GAME*)
-   Namor*       

*FANTASTIC FOUR* 
-   Mr. Fantastic      (DocHazard - CONFIRMED,  NEED Stats
-   Thing      (Simp_99 -  *READY TO GAME*)
-   Invisible Girl*   (diocletianx - CONFIRMED)  NEED Stats


*X-MEN* 
-   Nightcrawler         (DocSpoon -  *READY TO GAME*)
-   Colossus       (Bihlbo -  *READY TO GAME*)
-   Rogue      (Radient -  *READY TO GAME*)
-   Wolverine      (Keia -  *READY TO GAME*)
-   Jean Grey*         (Angelina -  *READY TO GAME*)
-   Angel*     (Mr Raven-  *READY TO GAME*)
-   Storm      

*SOLOS* 
-   Spiderman      (Dalamar -  *READY TO GAME*)
-   Hulk            (Farik -  *READY TO GAME*)
-   Daredevil*      (DralonXitz -  *READY TO GAME*)




--------------------------------------------
http://mywebpages.comcast.net/kperrine/images/ULTIMATE_SecretWars.html

*Number of Heroes:*    approximately 25
*Starting Power Level:*    varies from  PL8-12  (ask GM)
*Skill Ranks:*  Points Ratio -  2:1
*Reply Privately at:*  kperrine[MENTION=13340]AI[/MENTION]i.edu


PLAYING THE GAME 

Spots in the game are basically first come, first served, but with a few conditions. 
You need to choose a higher profile Marvel Super Hero.  Below is a list of approved character choices,  if you have alternatives please contact me directly for approval.
Once you pick a character note it here and then write a short 3-4 sentence brief on how you plan to roleplay the character,  this will give me an idea to know that you will be roleplaying the character close to their iconic style  (I don’t want a bloodthirsty Spiderman running around).

In the very beginning, the Heroes will be in their normal environs  SEPARATE – doing whatever they do (so other than those on similar teams like the FF or at the Avengers Mansion will be communicating with one another immediately),  but that will change once the ball gets rolling.  New York will be the basic starting ground,  but if you see your Hero being out of town or elsewhere that will work for the opening set-up as well.  

Once chosen
Please write a short Bio for your Hero with the following format…


HERO NAME:
REAL NAME:    [Is Identity Secret:  Yes or No]
QUOTE:
OCCUPATION:
BASE OF OPERATIONS:
PERSONALITY:  
BASIC POWERS & TACTICS:
BACKGROUND:


Power Level Limits will be determined by me once you send in the Hero you wish to play…  You can then go about building the character as you wish.  I will expect you to keep the basics of the Iconic Hero down  (same with basic background)  but feel free to  “reimagine”  minor things about Statistics as you think will be cool/fun for the Ultimate setting.  For Example:  our Ultimate Spidey might have his webbing be organic  (like the movies)  rather than Equipment.
I will approve or suggest changes on all final stats.
Finally, I don’t want characters posted here where everyone can see them. 
Please email characters directly to me. 
I prefer that everyone use  “Simpson’s Mutants & Masterminds Character Builder”,  it is an Excel program -  but if you cannot use it for whatever reason write your Hero up in standard  “Stat Block”  similar to those shown in the M&M Core Book  or  Freedom City.
Questions about the game in general can be posted here or emailed to me.


RUNNING THE GAME 

When action starts that requires us to go round-to-round, I’ll detail the situation as appropriate and post an initiative order. 
Each player then posts his hero’s actions, making all relevant die rolls and including them as a “footer” in his post. 
Once everyone has posted, I’ll cobble together the various posts into a round summary. Then, the process starts over again. This is pretty much a PBP standard.

There are, however, two problems with the standard.

1. By the time your hero’s turn comes up in the initiative order, your posted actions may be irrelevant or impossible.
2. Spending Hero Points becomes problematic.

Fortunately, these problems are not insurmountable.

1. You can post one alternate desired action. Think of this as an if-then situation. This means your may still bump into a situation where hero ends up with no possible action during a round, but these occurrences should be rather rare.
2. I won’t be making your damage saves for you. You roll your own damage save against the DC that I’ll provide. If you don’t like the result, spend a Hero Point and take appropriate action.


OTHER STUFF... 

1.   Put your characters name and or codename in the title of the post. This helps not only me but other players to remember who you are.

2.   Character will roll all dice for their characters 

3. “Quotes” for when your character speaks or is saying something. 

4.   Thoughts should be Italics. If you want to use different colors that’s fine, just so long as I can see them. 

5.   *Asterisks* for actions, and put the roll result, plus your skill/attack, etc. bonus and total for your result (*Spidey looks around, Spot 5 +10 =15*). If you want to spend a Hero Point in any case just put that in there also (*Spidey shots the big villain by the door, rolls a 1, spending a Hero point to re-roll I roll…*). This goes for Saves also.  Remember that you can spend a Hero Point after you roll BUT before you know the result if you succeed or not. Remember it all about the trust.  If you are attacking, please include the DC and type of attack that the target needs to make (*Spidey punches the big villain by the door, rolls a 12 +8 ranged attack bonus =20 DEF, if it hits, the villain takes +5L {with 1 level of Penetration} damage*). 

6.   Any OCC questions, etc. please put something like [OCC –question, can Spidey get a clear shot at the villain by the door?]

7.   At times I will use [ spoiler ] posts for certain characters about certain information. I will tell the person who can read them, and he or she can react to that information. 

8.   In combat situation, at the top or the bottom of the post put how many Hero Points you have left and how main hits you have taken (Lethal and Stun) and any other conditions that you are under (Dazed, Fatigued, Drained, etc). 

9.   I will be using the Option: Knockback (M&M pg. 129). 

10. No house rules. Until I'm more familiar with the PbeM game, I'm not prepared to change it.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 22, 2004)

I will be providing a  "world update"  on the Ultimate setting soon but in the meantime I found this neat little site that can help place when the Ultimate comics came out...

http://www.sequart.com/ultimatechronology.htm


----------



## DanMcS (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh, man, I finally spot a game in this forum I'm interesting in trying out, and I'm leaving on vacation in like 7 hours, for a week.  I'm nowhere near my comics, either.  Blast!

I would like to play Hawkeye.  In the Ultimates, he's got this cool, competant secret agent vibe going on, and it's all a macho coverup for how terrified he is of all the crap going down around him, as evidenced by his frequent whining in the Ultimates that someone distracted him and got him shot.  This character amuses me greatly.

Ultimate X-Men and the Ultimates are really the only comics I've ever read, so I don't know if there's some other background on Hawkeye that reveals superpowers or anything- in the Ultimates, he just seemed to be a darn skilled regular guy.

After tonight, I'm going to be away from the internet until probably July, so if that doesn't work for your planned start, then have fun and I'll catch the next game like this, or maybe run one myself.  If that's cool, then I'll do the paperwork when I get back.


----------



## DocHazard (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, I was gonna pick Hawkeye but I'll go with my 2nd choice in Reed Richards: The one and only MR FANTASTIC!!  Playing ole' Big Brain should be fun!  

Let me know the particulars, KP.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 22, 2004)

DanMcS said:
			
		

> Oh, man, I finally spot a game in this forum I'm interesting in trying out, and I'm leaving on vacation in like 7 hours, for a week.  I'm nowhere near my comics, either.  Blast!
> 
> I would like to play Hawkeye.
> ...
> ...





Hey DanMcS!

a week shouldn't be a problem...  
Honestly I'd like to get started immediately  BUT  in reality since the game will be so big  and  there are 25 spots to fill  (for which I'll need to okay and then check characters)  I don't see it starting for a week or so.

I hope everyone understands that,  and hangs with this thread prior to starting.


for anyone interested I'm clipping your names to the characters you mention you'd like to play...  even if you see one already marked,  feel free to ask for it as a 2nd.
Why?

BECAUSE
the thing I  NEED  most from each player is a 3-4 paragraph on the character you want to play and  HOW  you'll be playing them.  
(I want to make sure everyone has a sense and style of the iconic character,  I don't want a bloodthirsty Spidey running around, etc...)


so...  DanMcS -  if you can tonight,  write that quick paragraph on how you plan to play Hawkeye...  assuming you're on mark  (ie.  you know the character well enough)  you're all cool.

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 22, 2004)

DocHazard said:
			
		

> Well, I was gonna pick Hawkeye but I'll go with my 2nd choice in Reed Richards: The one and only MR FANTASTIC!!  Playing ole' Big Brain should be fun!
> 
> Let me know the particulars, KP.





I'll drop you in for the 2nd player on Hawkeye, just in case.
I'm  REALLY  glad someone wants to play Mr. Fantastic,  he's one of my favorites.

Now you just need the rest of your Four...  heheh..  (I think Simpson want the Thing)


I'll edit and mark you on the first post for those characters...
-kev-


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 22, 2004)

*Bill's picks*

My top 3 picks were Spider-Man, Captain America, and Thor.  *sigh*
But, I LOVE Colossus!  So I pick him.


HERO NAME: Colossus
REAL NAME: [Is Identity Secret: Yes or No] Piotr Rasputin (yes)
QUOTE: (quotes are tough, I'll come up with one later)
OCCUPATION: X-Man
BASE OF OPERATIONS: Xavier's School for Gifted Youngsters (I think)
PERSONALITY:  introspected, intense, serious, emotional, strong
BASIC POWERS & TACTICS: Can turn his body into living metal, becoming amazingly strong and tough.  He generally just hits things, or throws other people at the bad guys.
BACKGROUND: Piotr was recruited into the X-Men by Xavier himself, as one of the founding members of the team.  Piotr was reluctant to leave his family and his country, but knew that he would serve a much greater good serving Xavier, who he regards as a hero and mentor.  Colossus was somewhat responsible for Xavier's paralyzed state when during Magneto's first attack against Xavier and his team, Magneto magnetically controlled Colossus's body, forcing him to strike Xavier with enough force that Charles never walked again.
Believing he had killed Xavier, Colossus then left the team for a few weeks by walking along the ocean floor in a deep, murky depression of the soul.  Namor and the Atlanteans found Colossus, and believing him to be the physical embodiment of the Colossus of Rhodes, took him in and treated him with honor.
Once it became known to Colossus that Namor was working closely with Magneto to coordinate the Atlantean's attack on New York City, Colossus knew that he was not among friends.  On the journey to the invasion, Colossus saved Namor from death during an attempted coup, earning him the honor of leading the charge.  Colossus instead used his new authority to protect the people of the city, and once there, rejoined with the X-Men.  
Once he learned of Xavier's condition, Colossus returned with the team and begged his mentor's forgiveness.  When Charles gently forgave Colossus, it was the first time since the incident that Piotr returned to his more human form.  
Now a long-standing member of the team, Colossus is considered by some to be the soul of the team and an anchor when things get turbulent, emotionally.  His experiences have made him one of the most reliable members of the team and few others are as "X" as he.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 22, 2004)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> My top 3 picks were Spider-Man, Captain America, and Thor.  *sigh*
> But, I LOVE Colossus!  So I pick him.





ROCK ON!! 
This is awesome...  great job.
You OFFICIALLY have Colossus.

PS...
It's perfectly fine for  EVERYONE  to post a note like this about their character choice  to  get confirmation for playing them.  I WILL  be handling Stats  and  Power Levels  behind the scenes.
I'll be sending Bihlbo the  PL for Colossus,  that he can then use to stat him up and send to me privately.  At:   kperrine@aii.edu


However,  I know that  Karl Green  has not officially chosen one of HIS two choices  (Cap and Thor)  and nobody else has them in second...  So if you want I'll drop you in for a second on them and you can have the one Mr. Green doesn't choose.

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 22, 2004)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> HERO NAME: Colossus
> REAL NAME: [Is Identity Secret: Yes or No] Piotr Rasputin (yes)





Note for everyone...
You'll notice that  Bihlbo  didn't use the exact  history of the  PUBLISHED  Ultimated setting....
That's  OKAY  with me.
As long as you're in the spirit of the character you can choose to use the actual  Ultimate  Chronology   or   not.

Since our  Secret War  is outside the  normal  chronology of the Ultimate setting  (on Battle Planet)  those details are for color in roleplaying more than actively using them.

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 22, 2004)

Couple more things:

Colossus is bronze, not silver
Matt said "That sounds fun, I'd like to play the Human Torch" so look for his post.
Kev, you _want_ us to play more than one character?  Or does it matter?


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 22, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> You OFFICIALLY have Colossus.
> 
> PS...
> It's perfectly fine for  EVERYONE  to post a note like this about their character choice  to  get confirmation for playing them.  I WILL  be handling Stats  and  Power Levels  behind the scenes.
> I'll be sending Bihlbo the  PL for Colossus,  that he can then use to stat him up and send to me privately.  At:   kperrine@aii.edu





so you've picked a character,  now what??
onto the 
SECOND STEP

post here  or  email me privately 
with a basic idea of how you plan to roleplay your choice.
Assuming all is cool

I will need your email address to forward you the  POWER LEVEL  that I want you to work with to build your Hero of choice.


why?
as in the REAL Marvel Universe some characters are just different power levels  that  does NOT mean any one will be useless...  there will be PLENTY to do......  LOTS of villains,  lots of conflicts....


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 22, 2004)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Couple more things:
> 
> Colossus is bronze, not silver
> Matt said "That sounds fun, I'd like to play the Human Torch" so look for his post.
> Kev, you _want_ us to play more than one character?  Or does it matter?





Looking forward to Matt playing...
Tell him to get in quick.  It's still 1st come, 1st served for choices.

and 
No.
1 Hero per player.
I think the BEST fun of this game medium will be getting so many people to EACH play their favorite character...  we're already half way there and it's only the 1st day of recruiting...
Everyone feel free to go out and tell your friends!

-kev-


----------



## DocHazard (Jun 22, 2004)

HERO NAME:  Mr. Fantastic
REAL NAME: Reed Richards (No)
QUOTE:  I’ll come up with something as soon as I find my thesaurus.  
OCCUPATION: Imaginaught
BASE OF OPERATIONS:  The Baxter Building, New York, NY
PERSONALITY:  Intelligent, caring, occasionally aloof, and easily distracted.  Reed also tends to rush head on into new discoveries and adventures just to see what’s over the horizon, often with total disregard for his own safety.
BASIC POWERS & TACTICS: Reed has the ability to stretch any part of his body several time it’s normal dimensions.  He is also one of (if not the) most intelligent men on the planet despite his youth.
BACKGROUND: Reed Richards is a young man with a vision of the future.  He sees how things can be and does everything in his power to take mankind there.  In doing so he often puts himself (and his friends) into serious peril.  

Reed is obsessed with discovery.  Be it a new ‘macro-verse’ or an alternative fuel source, Reed has a passion for it.  He’s known to spend days at a time in his lab tinkering with some new toy or device and when this happens he’s quite withdrawn.  But when it’s time for adventure there’s no holding Reed back.  

Despite how much his teammates feel that they need Reed to lead their rag-tag band of adventurers, he knows that he’s nothing without them.  Be it Ben’s friendship, Sue’s caring, or Johnny’s fiery sprit; Reed knows that, despite his moniker, he’s the least fantastic of his little quartet.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 22, 2004)

Just a quick message to tell that I am pretty interested by this game. I would feel better to play Spiderman, as he is my favorite heroes in the ultimate series. SO if Dalamar doesn't take it, I will be more than willing to play him. Outside that, I was wondering, what about Quicksilver. He is part of the Ultimates. That would be pretty interesting to play him. If you doesn't allow him, I think I'll go for Cyclop, that would be an interesting to play him.


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2004)

E-mailed my submission of Wolverine.  Let me know what you think

Keia


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 22, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Just a quick message to tell that I am pretty interested by this game. I would feel better to play Spiderman, as he is my favorite heroes in the ultimate series. SO if Dalamar doesn't take it, I will be more than willing to play him. Outside that, I was wondering, what about Quicksilver. He is part of the Ultimates. That would be pretty interesting to play him. If you doesn't allow him, I think I'll go for Cyclop, that would be an interesting to play him.





I'll pop you in for the 2nd on Spidey.
YES.
Quicksilver is an option for you,  TOTALLY!
I neglected to put him on the Roster  but  absolutely I'd love to see him on the team.  (should be fun if his father shows up)

I'll put you in for an option on Cyclops,  just in case.

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Spoils (Jun 22, 2004)

*I'd like to be The Human Torch*

Hey there, this is Matt.  I'd like to be the Human Torch.  It's a bit late this evening, so this is just a placeholder - I'll post more information tomorrow.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 22, 2004)

Finally, I'll go for Quicksilver. I'll leave Spiderman to others. Just private me the PL and I'll sent you the character via E-mail

HERO NAME: Quicksilver
REAL NAME: Pietro Maximoff (yes)
QUOTE: "Actually, if you slow down the security tapes, I think you'll see..."
OCCUPATION: Member of the Shadow team of Ultimate
BASE OF OPERATIONS: Triskellion
PERSONALITY: Showoff, Lack of Self-Confidence
BASIC POWERS & TACTICS: His power is super-speed. He genrally prefer to surprise his opponents, so they don't see what hit them before it is too late.
BACKGROUND: Son of Magneto, brother of Scarlet Witch, Quicksilver have first try to follow his footstep father, but without success. It seems nothing could attract the attention of his father, who consider his son as a weak. When Magneto tried to destroy Washington, Quickssilver help Xavier to stop him. He took control of the Brotherhood of Mutants, but his leadership is not as respected as his father was. He joined up the Ultimates in exchange of the freedom of some political prisoner, but with the return of his father at the power of the brother, he was consider a traitor of the Brotherhood, and so he stay with the Ultimates. He is always teaming with her sister, which relation is getting more serious than it should.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 22, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Finally, I'll go for Quicksilver. I'll leave Spiderman to others. Just private me the PL and I'll sent you the character via E-mail




Cool..  Quicksilver looks good.
Consider him confirmed.

I can't send you an email -  your email is disabled.
email me privately and I'll send back Quicksilver's  Power Level  so you can build him.
kperrine@aii.edu

thanks
-kevin-


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 22, 2004)

HERO NAME: Spider-Man
REAL NAME: Peter Parker [Identity Secret: Yes, but known by some of the characters]
QUOTE: With great power, there must also come great responsibility
OCCUPATION: High-school student, web designer for the Daily Bugle
BASE OF OPERATIONS: The cellar of his Aunt May's
PERSONALITY: Spider-Man is, above all, worried that those he cares for would be endangered by his superhero career, and thus wears a mask to conceal his true identity. He believes in the justice system of America, and always brings the criminals he has captured to the police. While he has, on a couple of occasions, almost killed a person in his anger, he is against killing.
BASIC POWERS & TACTICS: The proportionate strength and speed of a spider, danger sense, wall-crawling, self-built webshooters. Spidey's fighting style is a hit-and-run one, bouncing around and over his adversaries. When facing multiple enemies at once, he usually slows down most of them with his webbing so he can bring one fully down.
BACKGROUND: Spidey was bitten by a genetically manipulated spider during his class's visit to an OsCorp research center, the result of which gave him his powers. At first he used his powers to earn money as a wrestler, but when his Uncle Ben was killed by a burglar that he had unwittedly let go, he turned his powers to the help of the people of New York.
Now Spider-Man does his best in juggling between being a superhero, going to school, and his relationship with Mary-Jane Watson.

E-mail addy is wbweb AT jippii.fi

[edited to add tactics]


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Jun 22, 2004)

HERO NAME: The THING
REAL NAME: Ben Grimm
QUOTE: It's *CLOBBERIN'* Time!
OCCUPATION: Hero for Hire
BASE OF OPERATIONS: The Baxter Building
PERSONALITY: Grouchy, difficult, and angry.  Likes to put down the Human Torch.
BASIC POWERS & TACTICS: Hit stuff.  Hard.  Thinks afterwards.
BACKGROUND: Ben Grimm, along with the rest of the Fantastic Four, were exposed to gamma rays, imbuing them with fantastic powers!  Ben feels he got the short end of the stick, with his permanent transformation into a hideously huge creature of rock.  Though he has resigned himself to his fate, he tends to be angry and bitter.  Hence, the smashing of things.


----------



## Fearless Leader (Jun 22, 2004)

HERO NAME: She-Hulk
REAL NAME:  Jennifer Walters [Is Identity Secret: No]
QUOTE: I'll give you 5 seconds... wait, who am I kidding?
OCCUPATION: Super-hero/Lawyer
BASE OF OPERATIONS: New York City
PERSONALITY: Jennifer - quiet and reserved/She-Hulk - party girl
BASIC POWERS & TACTICS: Super-strength brawling
BACKGROUND: Bruce Banner (The Hulk) was visiting his cousin, lawyer Jennifer Walters, when she was shot by a mobster trying to intimidate her client. Due to massive blood loss, Bruce performed an emergency transfusion using his own blood. Mousy Jennifer then gained the ability transform herself at will into a 7' tall jade amazon. Her personality change is much milder than her cousin's - from bookish to party girl. She prefers to be She-Hulk, but still needs to earn her living as Jennifer Walters, lawyer.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 22, 2004)

Whoa, didn't see Thor before and I love Norse mythology


HERO NAME: Thor
REAL NAME: [Is Identity Secret: Yes or No] Donald Blake (yes)
QUOTE:  For Asgard
OCCUPATION: Avengers
BASE OF OPERATIONS: Avengers Headquarters, New York 
PERSONALITY: Compasionate, fearless, headstrong, honorable to a fault, zest for life
BASIC POWERS & TACTICS: 

- Godlike strength, speed, endurance and resistance to injury

- Mastery over the elements of storm

- The enchanted Uru hammer Mjolnir -- which can project mystical energy and open interdimensional gateways, and affords Thor the power of flight.

Thor is still fearless in battle, he will tend to throw Mjolnir first and then wade into melee range with a battle cry and a smile on his lips, although his time on earth has taught him that glory isn't everything and will retreat from the fight if his allies are hurt or someone needs him.

BACKGROUND: Thor was the son of Odin and heir apparent to the realm of the Norse gods.  With the mystic Uru hammer Mjolmir at his side he was fearless in battle and his exploits were legendary. Thor became headstong and arrogant and nearly started a war between the Norse gods and the race of giants.

In order to punish his son, Odin set Thor to earth, wiping his memory of his past and trapping him in the body of a handicapped mortal. It was Odin's hope that his son would learn humility and compassion.

It worked better then Odin could have hoped as the handicapped mortal learned both these traits as he dealed with his injured leg and came to care for the sick and dying, first as a medical student and later as a doctor. 

Realising that Thor had learned his lesson he compelled his son to travel to Norway, where fleeing from an attack he found a wooden cane in a cave, frustrated at his situation Blake struck the cane against the wall cave and was transformed back to his godly form and the cane was revealed to be Majolinir.

Thor has come to love earth as much as his he did the realm of his birth, he helps humanity out of compassion for the human race, even refusing a request by his father to come back to Asgard.

In dealing with humanity Thor has come to understand the double nature of immortality, he has watched people he cares for become sick and die all the while never growing a day older, its a burden that weighs heavily on the Thunder god, one which causes him to withdraw from close friendships.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 22, 2004)

Fearless Leader said:
			
		

> HERO NAME: She-Hulk





Ooops...

We have a conflict with She-Hulk.
I have two people writing me backgrounds for her  (one privately and one here).

I'm not sure which of you is  John Powel  but he's the one that spoke up first.  

let me know who's who...
thanks
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 22, 2004)

*Who's left?*

We're quickly narrowing the field of choices...
as an update here's what's left.


CHARACTER ROSTER OPTIONS 

the ULTIMATES  have 4 members so far,  looking for at least 6.  I'm surprised Shell-head is still available...  Otherwise you have:
- Wasp
- Iron Man
- Photon [formerly Captain Marvel]
- Giant Man*
- Ant Man*


FANTASTIC FOUR  have 4 members,  which is perfect.  I'm really surprised no one took (arguably) the most powerful member of the team. (ie. Sue)  If someone wanted her,  She-Hulk would go to "Ultimates"  status with Cap and the others...  (there can be only 4)
- Invisible Girl*


X-MEN,  wow... look at all the mutants to be had.  Currently it's at 3 members, I'd like a minimum of 5-6 X-men.  Some GREAT choices left...
- Nightcrawler
- Storm
- Cyclops 
- Kitty Pryde*
- Jean Grey*
- Iceman*
- Angel*


SOLOS ...  all the solos heroes are gone.  We might add 1-2 more if someone has a cool character that wouldn't be a member of the X-men or Avengers.  I am ruling out Dr. Strange though and he's the next biggest solo I can think of.



any thoughts so far...
If not,  in the next day or two I'll start the main story thread in  "playing the game"...  it will all be  PRIOR  to being whisked away by the Beyonder.  The characters that would be together can talk to / address their team mates  (such as the FF at the Baxter Building,  up at the Xavier Institute,  or Meanwhile, within the Triskelion, the HQ of the United States Superhuman Defense with the Ultimates)...

We'll have some freeform roleplaying prior to the big bang.
is that cool?
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 22, 2004)

FYI...

"this just in -  this just in"
I just noticed the  *HULK*  is open, since Mimic chose Thor.

-kev-


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2004)

Kevin,

Are we going with the Ultimate origin for everyone or is it player choice?  

The biggest issues I see are the gamma radiation (it's gone and now powers are a result of a failed negative zone experience [possibly caused by Doom]), and Thor, who is much more of an environmentalist than his original.

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 22, 2004)

*Captian America*

*HERO NAME*: Captain America
*REAL NAME*: [Is Identity Secret: Yes or No] Steve Grant Roger (no)
*QUOTE*: “ULTIMITES ATTACK PLAN ZERO, NOW!”
*OCCUPATION*: Full time superhero 
*BASE OF OPERATIONS*: The Triskelion, NY
*APPEARANCE*: 6’2” tall, 240lbs, blue eyes, blond hair
*PERSONALITY*: Loyal, patriotic, strong moral compass, strong willed, compassionate, courteous
*BASIC POWERS & TACTICS*: Enhanced by the Super-Solider Serum, Captain America agility, strength, endurance and reaction time are superior to those of an Olympic-level athlete. Also, Captain America has mastered a number of fighting forms, including American-style boxing and judo. These abilities, combined with his indestructible shield, make him one of the finest human combatants Earth has ever known.
Captain America’s only weapon is his Vibranium shield, a concave disk 2 ½ feet in diameter and weighs 12 pounds. The shield exceptional aerodynamics properties enable it to slice through the air with minimal wind resistance and deflection of path. The disk’s unparalleled overall durability coupled with a natural concentric stiffness, allows it to rebound off solid objects with minimal loss of angular momentum. 
*BREIF HISTORY*: As a young man Steve Rogers joined the United States Army along side his lifelong friend, Bucky. Chosen to be part of the top secret "Super Soldier" program, Steve was given immense strength, and leg the Allies against Nazi Germany as Captain America. When the Government located a nuclear missile silo aimed directly at Washinton, D.C, Captain America sprung into action. Before it could be disarmed or destroyed, the missile was launched, and Steve lept onto it, and rode it into the sky. Over the Atlantic, the Captain ripped off a panel on the missle and threw in a single grenade, disabling the rockets navigation. The rocket plunged into the sea, with Captain America sinking right behind it. The Captain was seemingly gone forever.

Sixty years later a team of investigators sponsored by Tony Stark, one of America's leading technological businessmen, uncover a frozen Captain America. Thawed out and ready for action, he is recruited once again by the U.S. Government to lead America's new superhero team, The Ultimates!


----------



## Radiant (Jun 22, 2004)

@Karl Green: Ultimate Cap rules, gota love his "grenades and aussault rifles are just as important as my shield" attitude.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 22, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Kevin,
> 
> Are we going with the Ultimate origin for everyone or is it player choice?
> 
> ...





good question...  
We're going with a hybrid mix.
It's mostly the  ULTIMATE  universe setting stuff,  but for
1.  people that don't know the Ultimate stuff
2.  a hero hasn't shown up in the Ultimate books
for those type situations we're doing the mix...

Ultimate Captain America is basically the same as the original in the iconic ideals of the character...  most of the others are the same way  all  with minor updates, changes and new stuff  for  origin, personality, powers  and such.

so...
go with the most Ultimate stuff you can get away with  BUT  in the end this game is meant to be an updated telling of many of the things that happened in the original Secret Wars comics  with  our current outlook of the world.
As long as you play the  "basics"  of a character,  I'm happy to have you modify any of the peripherials...


for something like the lack of gamma,  if you choose to write it up as a Doom created situation I'm all for it and will build it into the background fine...

make sense?
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 22, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Ooops...
> 
> We have a conflict with She-Hulk.
> I have two people writing me backgrounds for her  (one privately and one here).
> ...





FYI...  FearlessLeader had spoke up privately and then forwarded in Shulky's background so he takes the spot...

-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 23, 2004)

Bihlbo
> I'd like a strength modifier suggestion.  I'm not sure how Colossus is
> "supposed" to measure up compared to the other heavy hitters in the Marvel
> U.  It would help to have a benchmark.  I can raise or lower it from there
> according to my taste for the character.  I'm thinking mainly he's going to
> be nigh-indestructible.


Build him as  YOU  think he should be.
The original Colossus was on par with the Thing (maybe),  but in more recent years he's seemed to have increased.
He's still not on Hulk's level.  Maybe he is on Thor's level for Strength only.  He's definitely tougher than She-Hulk.  Right up there with Iron Man.

This is a great question...
When I'm converting characters I consider:  all the levels of the NPCs like Police officers, reporters, Soldiers  from the Core book.  I also consider all the Super Characters that Green Ronin has created, since many are in the style of Marvel or DC characters.
Use those as guidelines.

But ALSO take a look at this jpg showing the only  OFFICIAL  Marvel Character,  created by Green Ronin for a magazine article.
The Incredible HULK...

(scroll to the bottom)
http://mywebpages.comcast.net/kperrine/images/ULTIMATE_SecretWars.html

Does that help?
-kev-


----------



## DocSpoon (Jun 23, 2004)

*Nightcrawler request*

Hi Kevin, I'd like to play the nightcrawler if he's still available. I have to go for now but I can get the Bio in hopefully sometime this evening.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 23, 2004)

DocSpoon said:
			
		

> Hi Kevin, I'd like to play the nightcrawler if he's still available. I have to go for now but I can get the Bio in hopefully sometime this evening.





Nighcrawler is put on hold for you!

I keep thinking of that old  "We need more Calgon!"  commercial...  except with X-men.

"WE NEED MORE X-men!"  

-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 23, 2004)

POWER LEVELS...

I have begun to hand out Power Levels for those who've confirmed  (with a short writeup on their choice).  I'm sending those privately.
If you're confirmed and haven't gotten your Hero's  PL  email me with the character's name  and  I'll reply back with  PL.

Power Levels  differ  across the heroes but I used the Hulk as a base at  PL15,  some heroes are equal or greater  -  some are lower.  All fall within  PL 8-15.  And NONE will be less useful than others. 

We are not using  Power Level  Maximum limits,  if you feel like your character should have a higher  stat  than his PL dictates that's fine.  I'll look over and approve all once complete.


If you haven't gotten your PL,  email me at:  kperrine@aii.edu

I'm away from my computer most of tomorrow,  but otherwise I'll reply quick as I can for you to get started.

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Angelina (Jun 23, 2004)

*Marvel Girl*

*HERO NAME:* Marvel Girl
*REAL NAME: * Jean Grey [Not really]
*QUOTE: * I’m impressed. You’re the first guy that hasn’t thought dirty thoughts about me… Until now.
*OCCUPATION:* Full time heroine
*BASE OF OPERATIONS:* Xavier's School for Gifted Youngsters
*PERSONALITY: * Jean Grey’s a nutcase in recovery. This doesn’t prevent her from being one powerful mutant, which she has come to term with eventually. She’s loyal to her new family, where she’s acting in many ways as the older sister or maybe the mother of the team. She’s extremely mature of her young age, at least on the surface, a surface which seems almost impossible to see behind. Oh, and of course, as all modern women, Jean’s an expert in acting tough and independent. A part of her is also scared of the powers that she wields, she’s unable to come to terms with being possibly the most talented mutant in existence. And despite all of the pentup angst in the woman, she's also possessing a lot of humor, when she's not forced to act all maternal of course.
*BASIC POWERS & TACTICS:* Jean Grey is a very powerful telepath, with the ability to control minds, modify memories, probe minds, read surface thoughts, psychometry and a lot of other tricks, including the ability to borrow information from the mind of other people. In addition to this she’s one of the worlds strongest telekineticists and she’s able to manipulate a lot of weight as if it was nothing, and she’s able to raise shields of pure force or throw bolts of kinetic energy. She’s even able to manipulate molecules with the kinetic energy and make heat (Pyrokinesis), although she’s not a pyrokineticist on a level as Pyro. Jean’s the Phoenix Force and she’s in the possession of a power that’s far greater than humanity should be allowed to wield. But her personality prevents her to tap into the full force (hence why Dark Phoenix is so much more powerful).
*BACKGROUND:* Jean Grey’s life started out perfectly normal until the day, in the beginning of her puberty, she bagan hearing voices inside her head, powerful voices. And this led to more than 5 years in a mental institution, drugged up to keep those voices away, as they obviously had to be purely imaginationation... It was even to the point where she began believing herself to suffer from insanity, as the doctors told her. And no medication worked on the young girl that was in so much pain. One thing was that she heard voices in her head, but she also caused chairs to float around her, which just helped freaking her out more.
But then came her salvation. A professor Charles Xavier heard about her and he came to her rescue as things looked most bleak. He knew what she was and he got her released from the mental institution into his care. And it was Charles Xavier that taught her control, enough control to handle the immense powers possessed by the girl. And as control came, life became better for Jean Grey.
It was with Xavier as her tutor that she met another young mutant with great powers. Scott Summer. And as time has passed, Jean Grey’s powers has grown and she’s one of Xavier’s chosen, one of the prodigies of the group known as X-men. In her time as an X-man, she has had an affair with Wolverine, she has fought Magneto with the X-men and later discovered that he was still alive and she has felt feelings for Scott blossoming together with a great loyalty to those who are her family rather than the family that is her flesh and blood. She has also been part of a transformation, in which the Phoenix Force was revealed, but now the force is gone once again, kept under strict control by Jean’s will.

Email: angelbialaska@hotmail.com


----------



## DocSpoon (Jun 23, 2004)

HERO NAME: Nightcrawler

REAL NAME: Kurt Wagner [Is Identity Secret: No]

QUOTE:Please return your tray tables to the upright position and prepare for takeoff --<<Bamf!!!>>

OCCUPATION: Adventurer, X-Man

BASE OF OPERATIONS: Xavier Institute for Higher Learning, Westchester County, New York

PERSONALITY: A swashbuckling comedian at heart, fast to make friends, thoughtful, idealistic, Kurt knows from painful experience how cruel the world can be, but he'll never stop trying to make it a better place.

BASIC POWERS & TACTICS: Wall-Crawling, Prehensile Tail, Teleportation, Teleport 1 or 2 passengers, Teleport part of an object, multi-port making up to 10 attacks, Fencing. Kurt uses his acrobatic and teleportation abilities coupled with fencing skills in a formidable manner.

BACKGROUND:

Kurt Wagner has resembled a demon since birth. His unusual physical characteristics -- including indigo fur, a prehensile tail, pointed ears, fang-like teeth, three-fingered hands and two-toed feet -- caused his mother to abandon her 
newborn son.






Adopted by a motley crew of carnies who harbored no prejudice against so-called freaks, he learned that his mutant abilities and unique appearance were gifts to be celebrated. 

Hated and feared for his strange powers and frightening appearance even more than most mutants, the blue-skinned swashbuckler is one of mutantkind's guardian angels, fighting the forces of bigotry and genetic terrorism. While many of his teammates can pass as human in public, Kurt is forever marked as an X-Man. 

A man of faith, Nightcrawler holds dear to a dream that may be doomed to failure -- universal acceptance, and the peaceful coexistence of man and mutant -- but still he believes with every fiber of his being


----------



## DocSpoon (Jun 23, 2004)

OOps


----------



## farik (Jun 23, 2004)

*which do you prefer*

I'd play either of these backgrounds let me know which is preferable....


HERO NAME:Iron Man
REAL NAME: Tony Stark [Is Identity Secret: No]
QUOTE:"last one to drop a bad guy buys the 12 yr old scotch!"
OCCUPATION:Technology Mogul/American Hero
BASE OF OPERATIONS: Stark Industrial Park
PERSONALITY: Lighthearted braggart with a dark side.
BASIC POWERS & TACTICS:  Power Armor, Gadgets, and "technological sympathy".
BACKGROUND:  When wealthy Multi-Billionaire Tony Stark found out his hard living as a socialite rogue had rotted his internal organs he decided he'd rather test some questionable medical treatments instead of changing his lifestyle.
     He had his top researchers inject him with experimental nanotechnology.  His liver and renal system was fixed in hours.  In the same number of hours the Doctors realized his system hadn't been repaired by the microscopic machines so much as it had been taken over.  Although the machines were brought under control Tony's fate is far from definate.  Tony is a man under siege from an enemy he can't control or predict.
     Tony's nanites have given him an affinity with machines and allowed him to control some very quirky technology his company has developed including a high tech battlesuit that proved fatal to other pilots.
     Tony is grateful for the amazing powers granted by his nanites but ultimately fears them and often turns to drinking and carousing to take his mind off the millions of invaders he has coursing through his viens.

HERO NAME:Hulk
REAL NAME: Bruce Banner [Is Identity Secret: Yes]
QUOTE:  "The actual physics involved in my transformation are quite com......err..where was I?? Me say....RARRRR.....HULK SMASH!!
OCCUPATION:  Scientist / Natural Disaster
BASE OF OPERATIONS: Ultimate's Containment Facility
PERSONALITY: Bruce is a mild mannered man of amazing intelligence who is plagued by his own undue feelings of inadequecy.  The HULK is a towering monster that trades Bruce's formidable Intellect for astronomical strength and resillience.
BASIC POWERS & TACTICS:  Bruce is a super genius with gadgets and an amazing intellect at his disposal.  As the HULK Bruce is a rampaging monster.  Bruce has developed some limited control over the transformation allowing him to maintain control up to a certain point.
BACKGROUND:    Bruce Banner was attempting to develop a super soldier formula based on Captain America's original serum but only had limited success.  Striving for results he tried the serum on himself and was transformed into the HULK and went on a massive rampage.  Since his capture by the Ultimates Bruce has used his intellect to develop his control over the transformation but he lives in fear of the fact that he can only access the true stength of the HULK if he abandons his intellect and allows his primal rage to run rampant.


Tell me which you prefer and I'll start working on the write up


----------



## Velmont (Jun 23, 2004)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> I'd like a strength modifier suggestion.  I'm not sure how Colossus is
> "supposed" to measure up compared to the other heavy hitters in the Marvel
> U.  It would help to have a benchmark.  I can raise or lower it from there
> according to my taste for the character.  I'm thinking mainly he's going to
> be nigh-indestructible.




Build it as you want, but if you want suggetsion, I see Colossus as much as good in combat than many other X-men, but when it's time to lift, now you're talking about one of the most powerfull in ultimate universe, so I suggest you to take the stunt of Super-Strenght: lifting, to represent that fact. Just imagine how much weight a nuclear submarine, that's would be your target.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 23, 2004)

farik said:
			
		

> I'd play either of these backgrounds let me know which is preferable....
> 
> 
> HERO NAME:Iron Man
> ...





I like the way the Hulk sounded best.
But it's totally up to you in the end.

I'll note you for both until you decide for sure.

I'm confirming Angelina and DocSpoon
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 23, 2004)

Is everyone aware that I've been updating the first message in this thread reflecting who's playing which characters and such?

just an FYI...  it's fun to look and see who's left.

-kev-


----------



## Radiant (Jun 23, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Build it as you want, but if you want suggetsion, I see Colossus as much as good in combat than many other X-men, but when it's time to lift, now you're talking about one of the most powerfull in ultimate universe, so I suggest you to take the stunt of Super-Strenght: lifting, to represent that fact. Just imagine how much weight a nuclear submarine, that's would be your target.




I remember Colussosus beat Iron Man to scrap metal in the Ultimate War so I'm pretty sure he is stronger than in the normal Marvel Universe, still below Thor but that's about all.


----------



## Angelina (Jun 23, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> I remember Colussosus beat Iron Man to scrap metal in the Ultimate War so I'm pretty sure he is stronger than in the normal Marvel Universe, still below Thor but that's about all.




Actually to my understanding, then Colossus is stronger in purely physical force than Thor. My guess would be that while they both have lots of Super-strength, then Colossus is the strongest. And he has lifting feats. However Thor has a lot of other powers to back him up.

I'd put Colossus with Alternate Form (Solid) +12 and then add some additional lifting feats, to represent that ability to smack up a train! (that's lots and lots of tons!


----------



## DocSpoon (Jun 23, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I prefer that everyone use “Simpson’s Mutants & Masterminds Character Builder”, it is an Excel program - but if you cannot use it for whatever reason write your Hero up in standard “Stat Block” similar to those shown in the M&M Core Book or Freedom City.




Where do I find this excell program at? Do you have a link or something I can use to get this program?


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Jun 23, 2004)

That Simpson would be me.

You can find the latest and greatest sheet here:  http://www.elyzium.net/mnm

and there's a HUGE usergroup forum area called the Hall of Heroes: http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/mnm_hall_of_heroes/

It's gotten pretty complicated over time.  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 23, 2004)

Angelina said:
			
		

> I'd put Colossus with Alternate Form (Solid) +12 and then add some additional lifting feats, to represent that ability to smack up a train! (that's lots and lots of tons!




And thinking about that. You can see Colossus stoping a car at full speed just standing in his path. The car is a total loose, but Colossus didn't moved an inch on the impact, so Immovability would be a good thing if you want to stick to Ultimate Universe.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2004)

Actually, in the Ultimates universe Collossus survived a localized nuke, as well as taking out the vast majority of the ultimates alone, he really is one of the most powerful beings in the universe.


----------



## Angelina (Jun 23, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Actually, in the Ultimates universe Collossus survived a localized nuke, as well as taking out the vast majority of the ultimates alone, he really is one of the most powerful beings in the universe.





Yup. Thor might be powerful. Hulk might be powerful. But Colossus is in league with them, maybe even stronger. We need to see Hulk get angry before he's superior to Colossus in strength.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 23, 2004)

*Rogue*

HERO NAME: Rogue

REAL NAME: Unknown (I missed the most current issues so I don't know if
Rogue's real name is known in the ultimate series or not.)

QUOTE:"Great, now I'm an X-Men. Do I get the official shirt?"

OCCUPATION: Reluctant Student

BASE OF OPERATIONS: Xavier Institute of Higher Learning, Westchester

PERSONALITY: Rogue is a highly scared teenager and in her case with good
reason. She is affraid of of humanity in itself as she was tortured and
brainwashed by humans in the weapon X programm. She also scared of her own
powers which make intimate contact to other human beings totaly impossible.
This combined fear makes her act angry and aggressive in many situations to
mask her feelings and protect her from a world that didn't show any kindness
to her. She still has a hard time to believe that there can be peace between
 humanity and mutants or that the x-men serve any purpose. Still Professoor
Xavier prevented her from going to jail after the Ultimate War and she feels
a certain loyality to Wolverine and a strong friendship to nightcrawler who
both suffered from Weapon X with her.
The most simple statement from Rogue to describe her attitude was:
"I completed the mission so won't you break my legs this time then I
return?"
from her time at Weapon X. She is not used to the world giving her any
kindness but is quite surprised then it is shown to her and thankfull enough
to make sure she will become loyal to the X-Men with time.

BASIC POWERS & TACTICS: Rogue's only power is to absorb the abilities of
others. Unlike in the original Marvel Universe the Ultimate Rogue is neither
scared to use this power nor does she have trouble controlling it. Once she
has touched someone she gets the skill to use their powers together with all
their other abilities, which she demonstrated most impressively then she
took out Cyclops with a mental attack after absorbing Jean Grey's powers and
her knowledge about Scott's most intimate fears.
In combat Rogue will try to touch one opponent as soon as possible, taking
him out and using his powers against his allies. Failing that option she
also sometimes absorbs the powers of her own teammates if they are allready
unconcious from an enemy attack.

BACKGROUND: Rogue has been abducted, tortured and brainwashed by Weapon X.
Her furtherst memories are of mutant prisoners being shot on the wall and
Weapon X experiments. She helped them attack and capture the X-Men as
ordered. Then the project was brought down by them she flatly laughed in
their faces at the offer to join the team. She took of with her former
teammate Sabertooth and the two of them ended up joining the Brotherhood
after Magnetos return in the Ultimate War. Roguewas participating in
terrorist attacks for the brotherhood and only Xaviers intervention
prevented her from going to prison for terrorism and murder. His deal with
Nich Fury after the ultimate war allowed him to take charge of her since she
was not yet 18 and not fully responsible for her deeds.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
My two cents about Rogue so that all of you other X-Men players know what you're dealing with.


----------



## farik (Jun 24, 2004)

I choose Hulk then.  I'm combining his Ultimate origin with the current Hulk so he'll be more playable.  Email me with the PL level you'd like and I'll throw my design ideas back at you before commiting numbers to the character sheet.  On one hand he'll be a complex character but I think I've come up with a way to handle the escalating nature of his power.


----------



## Angelina (Jun 24, 2004)

farik said:
			
		

> I choose Hulk then.  I'm combining his Ultimate origin with the current Hulk so he'll be more playable.  Email me with the PL level you'd like and I'll throw my design ideas back at you before commiting numbers to the character sheet.  On one hand he'll be a complex character but I think I've come up with a way to handle the escalating nature of his power.




You can also use the official M&M version of the Hulk, PL 15 behemoth.  You can find it here: http://www.mutantsandmasterminds.com/MT/archives/000017.html
Just follow the link and on page 5 of the pdf you'll have their version of the Greenie.


----------



## farik (Jun 24, 2004)

Angelina said:
			
		

> You can also use the official M&M version of the Hulk, PL 15 behemoth.  You can find it here: http://www.mutantsandmasterminds.com/MT/archives/000017.html
> Just follow the link and on page 5 of the pdf you'll have their version of the Greenie.




I'm familiar with that write up and while it could be used to represent the HUlk at certain points in his history as a current Hulk reader I'd like to tap into some of the diversity that's been brought to the character more recently.  I also want to tap into the raw destructive power implied by the Ultimate version.  (Heck there's even a little bit of the Marvel Mangaverse Hulk in my current mental musings)

The biggest thing though is I think that particular write up of the Hulk is a bit on the inefficient side. Hulk needs more super leaping, extra lifting, and a lower base super strength with a more comprehensive growth scale (it also underestimates the mental power of Bruce Banner) IMHO.


----------



## mr_raven (Jun 24, 2004)

Kevin , My email has stopped working, so here is my submission for Angel

HERO NAME:Angel
REAL NAME: Warren Worthington (Public identity)
QUOTE:
OCCUPATION:Xavier Institute
BASE OF OPERATIONS:Xavier Institute
PERSONALITY: Hawkish, but dedicated
BASIC POWERS & TACTICS:Wings, SuperSharp eyesight, Hollow bones, 
BACKGROUND: Warren worthington was approached by Xavier for his original X-men but turned him down,as his mutation is quite overt, he didnt hide it, and played up to it, using the image of the Angel to establish an Xtreme Sports line of events mainly for superpowered competitors to provide even more thrills on tv for the clamouring public.
But as time went by, and he started to become more and more involved in the corporate side of the buisness it made him jaded and he turned his back on his companies and became reclusive

Seeking more thrills Worthington contacted Xavier and asked if the invitaiton was still open and joined the X-men from that day on.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

Looks like we're almost there...
We need a few more ULTIMATES  (Avengers),  and I need everyone to send their character stats to me  (kperrine@aii.edu)  for approval.

Other than that we're almost ready to start.
We'll take all of next week to finish up pregame stuff,  and I may jump out and start the game thread  (for game prior to going to the secret wars!)  next week.
But plan to start up the main event in two weeks...  

that should give everyone enough time to get stats and such,  maybe fill a couple more spots...

any thoughts or questions?
-kev-


----------



## diocletianx (Jun 24, 2004)

*Invisible Girl*

Here's my entry.

HERO NAME: The Invisible Girl
REAL NAME: Sue Richards (no secret id)
QUOTE: (Reed Help!)
OCCUPATION: Superhero and wife
BASE OF OPERATIONS: The Baxter Building
PERSONALITY: nice, donna reed like, physically weak, emotionally strong, don't make her mad.
BASIC POWERS & TACTICS: invisibility, invisible force field, invisible for bubble/wall, telekinesis, flight
BACKGROUND: Sue is the fourth member of the world famous Fantastic Four. Her scientist husband, Reed, recurited Sue, Ben (the Thing) and Johnny (Sue's brother) for an experimental rocket flight. Upon returning from the flight the 4 were exposed to radiation and therefore endowed with fantastic superpowers.
Sue is a dedicated and faithful wife and sister. Being the weakest member of the team, she knows that she is vulnerable and sometimes puts the team at risk. However, she could never just stay behind while Reed, Johnny and Ben put there lives at risk. She's secretly pregnant. And hasn't found the right way to tell Reed, since things have been so busy lately. She hopes she can soon...


----------



## Radiant (Jun 24, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone,
> 
> any thoughts or questions?
> -kev-




yep, I still need to know a PL to start building rules for Rogue.


----------



## Angelina (Jun 24, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> yep, I still need to know a PL to start building rules for Rogue.




I haven't waited to receive a PL for Jean Grey. I made a writeup of my estimate for her and then mailed that off. Still waiting for some feedback on it though.    You could make a writeup as you see her and then adjust accordingly, when you get a PL?


----------



## DocSpoon (Jun 25, 2004)

*Nightcrawler aka DocSpoon*



			
				Angelina said:
			
		

> I haven't waited to receive a PL for Jean Grey. I made a writeup of my estimate for her and then mailed that off. Still waiting for some feedback on it though.  You could make a writeup as you see her and then adjust accordingly, when you get a PL?



I did the same... I made my estimate of nightcrawler and mailed it in.... still waiting for feedback on my selections.


----------



## Keia (Jun 25, 2004)

Do you want the characters in Excel format (on the sheet) zipped and sent to you or does it matter?

Keia

PS: still working on the character, trying to fit it in the PL. Hopefully Friday!


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 25, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Do you want the characters in Excel format (on the sheet) zipped and sent to you or does it matter?
> 
> Keia
> 
> PS: still working on the character, trying to fit it in the PL. Hopefully Friday!





I would love the Excel sheet if you have access to use it.

-kev-


----------



## Angelina (Jun 25, 2004)

Just for some reference, about what issue number are we of each series?


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 25, 2004)

*the state of things to come*

Hey all,

I just finished replying to all the emails that I've recieved about character  PLs  and  all the ones that have sent me stats.  For the most part everything looks great so far.

Refer back to the original post in this thread to see my  UPDATES  on character status.  (current to 2pm 6/25/04 as of this post)

If you haven't received email from me -  I've accidentallly overlooked it  and  I apologize.  I've been out of the office  (on a company cruise)  and or running my Table Top RPG group since Tuesday,  and am just now getting organized for the Secret War again.

Be thinking about how you plan to introduce your hero.  The game will BEGIN in the normal world setting on a normal day in the life of your characters...  I'd like to see one or more posts describing where your character is and such in the first opening of the game...  so think about it.


I will be beginning the Secret War story thread soon but...
The actual SECRET WAR event will not officially begin for another week or so,  since we're still gathering characters and players  (we need more Ultimates!!)...

thanks
any questions/thoughts??
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 25, 2004)

Angelina said:
			
		

> Just for some reference, about what issue number are we of each series?





I assume you mean what  "issue number"  of the Ultimate comic series...(?)

The answer...  
Assume that it's the most current issue  (once the actual story thread begins).

however,  that is not the ONLY gauge of our game. 
The problem in saying  "this is all according to official Ultimate canon"  or specifically set in the comic series  is  that  SOME of the players will not have read any of the Ultimate comics.
That's okay.
That's not necessary for the point of our game.

Like the original comic series of the  "SECRET WARS"  the characters will be taken  out of their continuity  and pulled to another world by the BEYONDER.  In the original comics of each hero entering the SW,  they left in the current issue  and  then  NEXT month they returned,  some having changed  (like Spidey in his new black suit)  and none of them mentioning anything that happened in the SECRET WARS limited series...
Why?
Because the limited Series actually lasted for 12 issues  -  over the course of a year  AFTER  they first disappeared.


So... long story short.
We will be pulling the Heroes from the Ultimate setting from the most current comic on the stands as of next week or so...  
BUT
We will assume they return to their continuity the very next issue in their comic series  JUST LIKE  the original limited series.

This allows us to have a  "what if"  type story and still feel like it  COULD BE  a part of the real continuity.

Even if characters were to change  (or die!!)  when they are returned to their main comic line they'll have forgotten their dealings in this Secret War  to save the universe  (just like the original)


does that make sense...?
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 25, 2004)

I got this question privately and thought it might help everyone to talk about...  if anyone else has questions to what I'm thinking -  *speak up! * 


> Uh, I guess that's ok with me.... What I really mean is I don't know 
> what the "teams" thing you're talking about is.  Separate 
> email threads 
> during game play?


Nope.  The posts will remain on one thread....

The way the game thread will begin is with all the Heroes in their individual life situations.  That might have the Ultimates at the end of a mission  (together),  or all at their HQ having dinner  (together),  or possibly separate (like Jenn in court).  And beginning the story thread with you introducing the characters through description of the situation and roleplaying  (if you're with another teammate).

Most of the heroes will be with their smaller team.  (the Ultimates, the FF, the X-men)  but then there are characters like Spiderman that isn't on a team like that  and  he may be swinging through NYC bopping the heads of bank robbers together with a fun little dialogue.  
THIS opening scene will be a little more open for  YOU  as players to describe.  

This is meant to welcome you to the game and get the situation rolling to the point when the actual  SECRET WARS event happens...


For an idea of what I'm saying  (for this "opening scene")  take a look at Tokiwong "Generations" M&M game.  
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=89308
Everyone is doing something different somewhere else.  They're all OVER the world right now, in two or three different groups.



I LOVE to use comic book  and  movie  descriptors  for gaming.  Things like  "opening panel",  "splash page",  what's on the cover,  or  "pans",  "zooms"  and  "montage",  etc...   to describe scenes...
And I expect  (or encourage)  you to in your descriptions.

so...  for the narrative opening think of them as the ending pages/panels of the character  (or the Team)  main comic book line...  
Winding down to the end of their comic that BEGINS the  Secret Wars.


Now...
*For teams.*
When I refer to "teams"  I'm thinking of how the BIG group of Heroes naturally split in the original Secret Wars.  It might even be  MORE  dramatic in our Ultimate SW.
Amoung the Heroes...  the "teams" are:
-  the ULTIMATES  (Avengers)
-  the Fantastic Four
-  the X-men
-  and those that are solo  (like Spidey and Hulk),  the solos don't really form a team together they just gravitate to whomevers group they naturally would  (Spidey and Hulk gravitated toward the Avengers mostly).

Part of the melodrama  SHOULD  come from the conflicts of these teams...
-  Who LEADS the heroes, when there are 3 teams and solos??
-  Why would anyone trust the mutants??
-  Why would the mutants trust anyone else??

and naturally if you're in a situation that demands you  "choose"  who to help it's obvious that you would lean to the side that is your team  
_(for example:  the Thing would rush to help Reed, before anyone else would  or  before he would rush to help the Hulk)_

But ultimately
the group must work together to defeat the common foe  (who may be the villains  or  the Beyonder  or  something else)


In the original series,  the X-men left without telling anyone to find Magneto's base apart from the Avengers and FF...  because they felt they could only truely trust their own kind,  and even though Magneto was their enemy they had more loyalty to him than the others.
But then they came back to aid the Avengers later...


So...  Rather than  "sticking together"  because you're on the Heroes side...  I expect you all to roleplay the style/personality of the characters  best  you can  and  IF  that means that you get in an arguement  or  even leave the others ...  so be it.

Off the top of my mind -  the HULK  is a HUGE  problem for the Ultimates in their continuity...  but then again the Ultimates use the Hulk as a weapon they can barely control (by tricking him)...
That will be fun to see in the game.

make sense?
thoughts??
-kev-


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 26, 2004)

For the Hulk... Maybe the Beyonder, as an experiment, put Banner's knowledge inside the Hulk's body and manners (keeping Banner from his own body), which Banner would of course do his best in avoiding (vegetarians have a habit of opposing the eating of human flesh  )


----------



## Velmont (Jun 26, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I assume you mean what "issue number" of the Ultimate comic series...(?)
> 
> The answer...
> Assume that it's the most current issue (once the actual story thread begins).




Great! At the speed the Ultimate serie is coming out, I'll start at the hospital, with both my legs broken. How usefull I'll be in that game  :\ 

Why did I choose Quicksilver


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Great! At the speed the Ultimate serie is coming out, I'll start at the hospital, with both my legs broken. How usefull I'll be in that game :\
> 
> Why did I choose Quicksilver



In homeland Security, latest Ultimates TPB, Quicksilver and Wanda are both fine, and they like the brotherhood are secret Ultimates reserve members.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 26, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> In homeland Security, latest Ultimates TPB, Quicksilver and Wanda are both fine, and they like the brotherhood are secret Ultimates reserve members.




TPB stand for what?

It is just I have the three first paperback of the Ultimate serie (Super-Human, Homeland Security and Ultimate War). I havn't had the chnace to put my hand on the new arc, if they have started to get out. They are just too slow...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2004)

Ultimate war is set before Homeland security, its actually part of the Ultimate X-men line of stories, there are only the 2 Books for the Ultimates so far, they just happen to be in Ultimate war, just like all of the X-men are in the 7th Spiderman volume, and like spiderman is in Ultimate X-men 7.


----------



## farik (Jun 26, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> For the Hulk... Maybe the Beyonder, as an experiment, put Banner's knowledge inside the Hulk's body and manners (keeping Banner from his own body), which Banner would of course do his best in avoiding (vegetarians have a habit of opposing the eating of human flesh  )




Actually I'm adding elements of the mainstream Hulk into the character to make him more playable (the Ultimate version is cool but a little daunting as a player character).  Players playing "Ultimates" (ie: Avengers) characters should e-mail me and I can discuss releveant changes with them.  Be sure to use a clear subject line otherwise I may delete it as spam on accident.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 26, 2004)

farik said:
			
		

> Players playing "Ultimates" (ie: Avengers) characters should e-mail me and I can discuss releveant changes with them. Be sure to use a clear subject line otherwise I may delete it as spam on accident.




What's your email?


----------



## farik (Jun 27, 2004)

Here you go.  Be sure to include something like "ULTIMATE SECRET WAR" in the subject line,

farikREMOVEALLCAPITALIZEDTEXTBEFOREEMAILING@goldshadow.org


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 27, 2004)

farik said:
			
		

> Actually I'm adding elements of the mainstream Hulk into the character to make him more playable (the Ultimate version is cool but a little daunting as a player character).





this will be fine -  as I said in an earlier post,  it's okay to alter your hero choice a little from the official canon Ultimate Universe...
WHY?
1.  some heroes (or villains)  won't have yet made an appearance or will have only made a SMALL appearance in any Ultimate comic.
2.  some players will not have read all the Ultimate comics.
3.  I HAVE read all the Ultimate comics and the original Secret Wars,  however I want some flexibility for the game.


Farik - feel free to keep as much attitude as you like with the Hulk,  part of the FUN of roleplaying him  (and roleplaying the other Heroes)  will be attempting to control him.
I donot want you to merge Bruce Banner and the Hulk completely so that he's rational and smart like Banner in the Hulk body.  that's not the iconic Hulk and it looses alot of the drama...




			
				farik said:
			
		

> Players playing "Ultimates" (ie: Avengers) characters should e-mail me and I can discuss releveant changes with them.  Be sure to use a clear subject line otherwise I may delete it as spam on accident.





As Cap might say...
*"Negative soldier!"* 
The Hulk is  NOT  a member of the Ultimates.  At best he's a weapon that they've pointed in the direction of bad guys in hopes he would be controllable in the end.
IF you want to roleplay and plan as Banner with the Ultimates,  that's totally fine...  Banner  IS  a scientist with the Ultimates.  In fact -  I was going to mention that........  you WILL be beginning the game as Banner.  That makes the most sense.

cool?


I also meant to say -  if ANYONE does any communicating off thread privately  PLEASE  include me in the emails...  I just want to be aware and be able to give suggestions.

I  WILL  be posting the opening situation for all characters to get you rolling by the beginning of the week if not before...

-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 27, 2004)

*Finishing Heroes*

Okay everyone...

Quick update.
IF YOUR NAME is on the list below I need you to:
1.    Confirm the Hero you want with a short bio (noted on the first thread), posted here on the thread.
2.    Email me privately to get your  Power Level  to build your Hero
3.    Email me privately with your stats  (preferably with Simpson's Excel Character Builder)
4.    Wait for me to check your stats, make changes and post you "confirmed"  (noted in the first thread)

email me privately at:  kperrine@aii.edu

If you  KNOW  anyone that's on this list please remind them to do so,  so we can get the game rolling sooner.
AND
If you know anyone that would like to play,  we REALLY need at least a couple more adventures.




			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> CHARACTERS NEEDED
> 
> *ULTIMATES*
> -   Hawkeye      (DanMcS  or  2nd DocHazard)
> ...





thanks
-kevin-


----------



## Angelina (Jun 27, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Okay everyone...
> 
> Quick update.
> IF YOUR NAME is on the list below I need you to:
> ...





Well, I should be in stage 4 of that, unless I'm mistaken. o.o


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2004)

Angelina said:
			
		

> Well, I should be in stage 4 of that, unless I'm mistaken. o.o




Me too!

Keia


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 27, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Me too!
> 
> Keia





both you and Angelina  ARE  almost wrapped up.
I'll finish looking at them tomorrow.

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 27, 2004)

about one week until the Secret War begins!
I still need THESE people to reply to this thread with a bio on their hero choice to confirm and get a PL to build the hero...

- Hawkeye (DanMcS or 2nd DocHazard)
- Human Torch (Matt)
- Daredevil* (DralonXitz)

and THESE folks still need to send me stats (preferably with Simpson's Excel Character Builder)

- Angel* (Mr Raven)- CONFIRMED)
- Colossus (Bihlbo - CONFIRMED)
- Rogue (Radient - CONFIRMED)


Please let me know ASAP.
Some other people have requested to  PLAY  some of these heroes,  if you don't respond soon I'll have to give them the chance.

thanks
-kev-
kperrine@aii.edu


----------



## farik (Jun 28, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> As Cap might say...
> *"Negative soldier!"*
> The Hulk is  NOT  a member of the Ultimates.  At best he's a weapon that they've pointed in the direction of bad guys in hopes he would be controllable in the end.
> IF you want to roleplay and plan as Banner with the Ultimates,  that's totally fine...  Banner  IS  a scientist with the Ultimates.  In fact -  I was going to mention that........  you WILL be beginning the game as Banner.  That makes the most sense.
> ...




That's cool. I wasn't planning on running Hulk as an Ultimate I was planning on him starting the game in their containment facility.  So the Ultimates would be familiar with him in regards to his capture and infamy (no matter how deserved or undeserved it may be).


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 28, 2004)

farik said:
			
		

> That's cool. I wasn't planning on running Hulk as an Ultimate I was planning on him starting the game in their containment facility.  So the Ultimates would be familiar with him in regards to his capture and infamy (no matter how deserved or undeserved it may be).





that works...  the Ultimates have a formula that they have used to turn Hulk back to Banner,  and (in the continuity)  Banner is under heavy observation in the Ultimates HQ.
I didn't want to stamp your enthusiasm...  feel free to figure things out  but  do so as Banner -  not the Hulk.  He won't make his appearance until the Secret Wars.  

-kev-


----------



## Spoils (Jun 28, 2004)

*I'm not indecisive... just... okay, I am indecisive.*

I'd previously been interested in the Human Torch; however, in looking at the selections we have so far, I'm noting that the Fantastic Four is looking to be the Fantastic Five, and the Avengers are a little slim.

So, since I don't see anyone else vying for Iron Man, I'd much rather be Tony Stark.

HERO NAME: Iron Man
REAL NAME: Tony Stark (Public)
QUOTE: "Omigosh! I forgot I'll rust to death if I don't watch out!"
(Yes, that's a real quote: http://www.ironmanarmory.com/ahostess2.GIF )
BASE OF OPERATIONS: Stark Enterprises, Intl.
PERSONALITY: genius, technologist, capitalist, recovering alcoholic
BASIC POWERS & TACTICS: Uses specialized super-armor to fly, project repulsor beams, and generally kick tail.
BACKGROUND: While in Vietnam he stepped on a Communist-planted land mine.  The resulting explosion sent shrapnel ripping through his body.  He was captured by communists led by warlord Wong Chu, and though sick and weak, with shrapnel working its way toward his heart, he was forced to build a super weapon.  Instead, he constructed a chest plate to keep his damaged heart working, then later expanded it into an entire suit of super-powered armor for himself.  For a while, Tony Stark used Iron Man as a cover, as the spokesman and corporate symbol for Stark Enterprises.  He has since revealed to the world that Tony Stark IS Iron Man.  This has changed his life dramatically, not the least of which his playboy personal life and his business dealings as the head of Stark Enterprises.

According to Marvel.Com...
IRON MAN
ARMOR provides:
 Superhuman strength (lift: ~70 tons under standard operating conditions)
 Superhuman durability
 Repulsor blasts
 Uni-Beam

ABILITIES: (Scale 1-7)
Intelligence	6
Strength	6
Speed		5
Durability	6
Energy Protection  6
Fighting Skills	3


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 28, 2004)

Spoils said:
			
		

> I'd previously been interested in the Human Torch; however, in looking at the selections we have so far, I'm noting that the Fantastic Four is looking to be the Fantastic Five, and the Avengers are a little slim.





is this Matt??
does nobody sign emails anymore?  ;-)

the Avengers  ARE  slim,  however if the main Fantastic Four are taken then She-Hulk will move to the Ultimates  (Avengers)  which will work fine.

If you still want to play the Torch I'd suggest it.

whichever you'll have more fun...

your info on Iron Man is correct  -  but it's all from the original...  we're going with more of the Ultimate series Iron Man.  He's JUST as powerful and similar in personality,  but his origin and his helping the Ultimate team are different.

In the Ultimates,  Tony is more of a fun go-lucky bachelor that would love to "get with" his fellow female Ultimates as much as strapping on the Iron Man armor.
In fact they treat the armor as much more of a team project inwhich he has a group that's constantly uploading info to him behind the scenes  and  looking for ways to boost power, etc...  much more techie fun.
He has also been seen drinking heavily prior to getting in the armor,  because  (paraphrased) "you need a drink to get in that thing"...  and while he's still a hero.  He's much more cogniscent of himself -  ie. he thinks about it before risking his life most times...  then does it anyway.

hope that helps your decision.
email me privately once you decide to get the  PL  to build whichever.
kperrine@aii.edu

thanks
-kev-


----------



## DralonXitz (Jun 28, 2004)

HERO NAME: Daredevil
REAL NAME: Matt Murdock(Identity is Secret)
QUOTE: "Justice will be Served...One way or Another"
OCCUPATION: Lawyer
BASE OF OPERATIONS: Hell's Kitchen
PERSONALITY: Blind, Dark, Somber
BASIC POWERS & TACTICS: Let's his thirst for Justice come before his personal life.  Has an acute sense of Hearing unlike any other.
BACKGROUND: Born in Hell's Kitchen, Matt grew up as a lonely kid, raised by his father.  At a young age, a car accident occured near him spilling deadly acid into his eyes, rendering him blind.  Thankfully, his sense of sound developed to a unhuman level, letting him hear any sound nearly anywhere.  He is dedicated to Supreme Justice always, and protecting Hell's Kitchen.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 28, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> HERO NAME: Daredevil
> REAL NAME: Matt Murdock




Looks good -  once I see your private email I'll send you  DD's  PL.
thanks!

allllllmost there...
-kev-


----------



## farik (Jun 28, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> TPB stand for what?




*T*rade *P*aper*B*ack


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 29, 2004)

*SPECIAL TEAM Stuff*

*FREEBIES!!*
Everyone likes free stuff...
according to the team or situation I've noted below some minor additions that characters would have.  Not everyone gets the same stuff,  it's not a democracy...  sorry.  ;-)


*all ULTIMATE Heroes get:*
[NOTE:  Dr. Banner is included with this]
2-way communication mic.  [Equipment]
Radio Hearing
   PS:  Radio Broadcasting


*all FANTASTIC FOUR Heroes get:*
[NOTE:  looks like She-Hulk is on the FF]
GPS Tracker  [Equipment]
Radio Hearing
   F:  locator signal only 
      PS:  Radio Broadcasting
         F:  locator signal only


*all  X-MEN  Heroes get:*
[NOTE:  Jean Grey does not get an additional bonus- sorry]
Mental Protection:  +2  [Xavier's Training]
   E:  Amazing Save - Willpower:  +1

*Spiderman & Daredevil get nothing unfortunately.*
go ahead and add these things to your character sheets.
no need to resend them to me just yet.

-kev-


----------



## farik (Jun 29, 2004)

So what do I need to do to get upgraded to "ready to play"?  

Is it send you my "opening scene"? 

If so, just to confirm, I'm suppsoed to email that to you correct?


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 29, 2004)

farik said:
			
		

> So what do I need to do to get upgraded to "ready to play"?
> 
> Is it send you my "opening scene"?
> 
> If so, just to confirm, I'm suppsoed to email that to you correct?





nope...
I just need to double check your character sheet.
I didn't get a chance to look at it at lunch today.  I should have it done tomorrow.
I'll plan to post the opening  "EPILOGUE"  to begin the game in the next couple days... 

Then we gotta get all the others ready to play...  I know Hawkeye's play (Dan?)  said he'd be on vacation and coming back this week sometime and hoped we'd wait on him...  we'll get started with the Epilogue and then start the war when he's ready.

fair enough?
-kev-


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 29, 2004)

*Woot!*

Thanks for the freebies!!

I sent you an email with a link to my Colossus character sheet, King Kevin.  I don't personally have any Ultimate books, but if you have some I could look though, I'd sure appreciate it if you brought them this Thursday.  I'll get one scanned in and have it prominant for others to use as reference.

(i.e. No one's going to say, "woah...." when Colossus shows up if they keep thinking of him as that guy in the goofy red and white costume from the 70's.)


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 29, 2004)

*stats*

Hey All,

still waiting for some character sheets before jumping into the game thread.

I also thought I had *Mr. Fantastic's  stats  * but I can't find them in any old emails...

looking good for starting next week!
-kev-


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Still waiting for some character sheets before jumping into the game thread.




Are you still waiting on my sheet? (Wolverine)

Could you list the one's you're still waiting for

Keia


----------



## Mimic (Jun 29, 2004)

I have a question.

Since the players on teams work with each other wouldn't they know the powers and abilities of their team mates?

Don't get me wrong. I like the fact that we don't know everything about everyone but wouldn't Thor know what kinds of arrows and how many of them Hawkeye had or what kind of equipment Ironman has on his suit?

Could we send out an email or have our GM send us a cheat sheet on our various team mates?


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 29, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I have a question.
> 
> Since the players on teams work with each other wouldn't they know the powers and abilities of their team mates?
> 
> Could we send out an email or have our GM send us a cheat sheet on our various team mates?





Good question...
I assumed that if you're playing in this game you would know Marvel Heroes.  All the heroes as based on the characters from their comics,  some might have little twists or differences  but  for the most part they're what you'd expect.

Individual teams  MIGHT  know more and more about their teammates...  But I don't want to get into the  micro-statting  for each character.

When we "introduce"  characters at the start of the SECRET WAR I'll ask everyone to note basic powers and such.

beyond that -  feel free to gather your teammate's  emails and reply to them privately with chit chat...  please copy me on those type discussions just to keep me aware.

does that answer the question?
-kev-


----------



## mr_raven (Jun 30, 2004)

*ArchAngel to all X-Men*

For any X-Men OOC or team chat  feel free to mail me at dark_hammer@hotmail.com.

And Kev have you recieved my Character Sheet???

Angel


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 30, 2004)

mr_raven said:
			
		

> For any X-Men OOC or team chat  feel free to mail me at dark_hammer@hotmail.com.
> 
> And Kev have you recieved my Character Sheet???
> 
> Angel





got it!
He looks tight...  thanks!
I'll note you in the "Ready to Game"  column.

almost there......
thanks
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 30, 2004)

*Round them up!*

*We still have some Heroes to round up...*
-  If you're in YELLOW pay attention.
-  If you're in RED get on the ball.
-  If you're in WHITE, police your own and be ready to start the Epilogue by the end of the weekend!


HERE... are your teams.
(I'm worried about the FF and the X-men getting characters done)

*the ULTIMATES* 
-   Captain America   (Karl Green -  *READY TO GAME*)
-   Thor     (Mimic -  *READY TO GAME*)
-   Hawkeye      (DanMcS)
-   Iron Man      (Matt - CONFIRMED)
-   Quicksilver*       (Velmont -  *READY TO GAME*)

*FANTASTIC FOUR* 
-   Mr. Fantastic      (DocHazard - CONFIRMED,
-   Thing      (Simp_99 -  *READY TO GAME*)
-   Invisible Girl*   (diocletianx - CONFIRMED)
-   She-Hulk      (FearlessLeader -  *READY TO GAME*)


*X-MEN* 
-   Nightcrawler         (DocSpoon -  *READY TO GAME*)
-   Colossus       (Bihlbo - CONFIRMED)
-   Rogue      (Radient - CONFIRMED)
-   Wolverine      (Keia -  *READY TO GAME*)
-   Jean Grey*         (Angelina -  *READY TO GAME*)
-   Angel*     (Mr Raven-  *READY TO GAME*)


*SOLOS* 
-   Spiderman      (Dalamar -  *READY TO GAME*)
-   Hulk            (Farik - CONFIRMED) recieved Stats)
-   Daredevil*      (DralonXitz - CONFIRMED)


thanks
-kev-


----------



## DanMcS (Jun 30, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> -  If you're in RED get on the ball.
> -   Hawkeye      (DanMcS)




I'm back in the states and ready to go.

Hawkeye
Real Name: Clint Barton (secret)
Quote: "Don't wish life was any tougher than it is, baby.  Smoothly's good.  In fact, we don't get smoothly nearly enough."
Occupation: Professional Superhero with the Ultimates, formerly a SHIELD secret agent.
Base of Operations: The Triskelion, New York Harbor, NY, NY.

Personality: Tries to come off as a cool and competant secret agent, really something of a whiny braggart.  Feels a little inferior to his superpowered teammates, but he's been working with Nick Fury for years and knows things about superhero special ops that these newbies with their flashing lightning and powered armor and wasp stings haven't bothered to learn.  Superpowers can take you quite a way, but experience and a cool head, that's what will keep you alive.

Basic Powers and Tactics: Expert archer with an unending supply of trick arrows, good reflexes and a bit of hand-to-hand training.

Background: Clinton Barton grew up an orphan, working at a circus, where he began to acquire his expertise as a trick shooter.  He went to college on an archery scholarship, which paid crap, so he went ROTC and eventually ended up in the military, where he met Nick Fury.  They were working on taking down the Soviet Union before superheros got trendy.  He's been in the black ops wing of SHIELD for years, and is accustomed to leading strikes, not following, so being on the public team and getting bossed around by Cap kind of rankles.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 30, 2004)

*A Cry For Help*

first things first. The board somehow killed every last one of my subscription. This is for those who play in the same games as I do. Please do me the favour and post me links to those threads since it is a real pain to locate some and I sitll haven't got them all. Especially the X-Men X-Changed ones.

 

last, did you get my character sheet Kevin?

edit: doh, ok forget about the x-men x-changed links I just realized I've got them in my sig.  
*bangs head on table*

edit2: allright I see it happened to everyone. Slowly getting my stuff back together now.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jun 30, 2004)

Kev, I've sent you my Colossus character sheet, did you get it?  I would think that made me "ready to game."  What am I missing?


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 30, 2004)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Kev, I've sent you my Colossus character sheet, did you get it?  I would think that made me "ready to game."  What am I missing?





I haven't seen it yet.
Did you send it to  Kperrine@aii.edu  ?

also -  let Matt know he needs to finish up Iron Man soon.
thanks
-kev-


----------



## Mimic (Jun 30, 2004)

<highjack>



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Especially the X-Men X-Changed ones.




Does this mean your starting this back up soon?

</highjack>


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey Kevin, about 4 or 5 days ago I sent you my email with my summary on Daredevil, still waiting on PL.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 1, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Hey Kevin, about 4 or 5 days ago I sent you my email with my summary on Daredevil, still waiting on PL.




I just sent it privately...
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 1, 2004)

*BANG!!*
and the big gun in the sky sounds...  feel free to start posting for the Secret Wars story...  if you have any questions continue to watch here for answers.


 And this is their story… 
This thread is for *Out-Of-CHARACTER* posts for the Mutants and Masterminds game system, the Ultimate SECRET WARS.  Both players and onlookers may post any out of character comments in the OOC thread, please keep this thread free of non-game posts.  
Thanks!

*IN-CHARACTER* posts can be made here: 
 http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1631581#post1631581 
*OUT-OF-CHARACTER* posts can be made here: 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92046 
If you need to contact me privately: 
kperrine@aii.edu

_I hope you enjoy the game!_
-kevin perrine-


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2004)

Kewl already posted but forgive me... I can't remember how to spell the word for Nazis (I don't think Krout is it )


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 1, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Kewl already posted but forgive me... I can't remember how to spell the word for Nazis (I don't think Krout is it )





fresh from  "googling"  it looks like you got close... 
*Nazi Kraut*

but I'm less an English teacher and more a  "close enough to get the point"  kinda guy.

Nice work on the intro...
Interested in trying out a touch of combat  to  give everyone a sample??

I wasn't planning for one so early but it might be good to show everyone.

If so -  go ahead and set the scene  (since you had it in mind),  I was imagining the training center to be based on  Stark and Osborne Corp technology.  with most of the combatants being  Pym-modified Android  prototypes that are the  PRECURSORS  to the Vision.
Sound cool?

then
go for it soldier!


PS..
remember -  we'll be telling  ALOT  of stories here since the team will be broken up in the opening and possibly alot during the war  (depending on what's planned)  so DONOT  feel the need to  "butt-in"  to another players scene  unless it makes sense for the situation and characters.
For Example...
Daredevil  SHOULD NOT  be involved in this scene with Captain America in any way until a time comes when  he  somehow  GETS there.

If you want to comment on a scene -  please copy it and do so here.

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Radiant (Jul 1, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> <highjack>
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 
it would be a great help if you still have a link to our Rogue's gallrey though, can't find it.

edit: it is Kraut or Krauts (for more than one) btw.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 1, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> *BANG!!*
> and the big gun in the sky sounds...  feel free to start posting for the Secret Wars story...  if you have any questions continue to watch here for answers.




here here 
me's got a question
Still don't know if you got the stats I sent you.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 1, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> here here
> me's got a question
> Still don't know if you got the stats I sent you.





somehow I've missed or misplaced Rogue...  (maybe it's because I have 18 characters to think about - heheh)
My apologies.

If you can mail her one more time I'll look at her and reply by tomorrow.
kperrine@aii.edu


For EVERYONE

today (Thursday)  is really tight for me,  I may not be able to reply to the story thread until tomorrow or maybe the weekend -  but trust me you'll all get reply back like Cap did  based on your situation...


----------



## Mimic (Jul 1, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> it would be a great help if you still have a link to our Rogue's gallrey though, can't find it.




here you go 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1427608#post1427608


----------



## Radiant (Jul 1, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> here you go
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1427608#post1427608





thanks


----------



## Keia (Jul 2, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> thanks




Thanks for me too!  I was missing that one as well!

Keia


----------



## Mimic (Jul 2, 2004)

Your welcome


----------



## DanMcS (Jul 2, 2004)

These character introductions are great.  Thor walking down the street in human guise, Quicksilver "Actually, if you'll slow down the gym camera", hah, these are fun.  There's a definite kind of thrill to see everyone playing familiar characters that you don't quite get when people make up their MnM characters and say "well, my guy is a brick"  "I have fire control and flight" "I picked absorbtion, protection, and swinging".


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 2, 2004)

DanMcS said:
			
		

> These character introductions are great.  Thor walking down the street in human guise, Quicksilver "Actually, if you'll slow down the gym camera", hah, these are fun.  There's a definite kind of thrill to see everyone playing familiar characters that you don't quite get when people make up their MnM characters and say "well, my guy is a brick"  "I have fire control and flight" "I picked absorbtion, protection, and swinging".





I absolutely agree....
THIS 
is exactly what I had in mind to begin the game.....  everyone post an  "introduction"  to your character like this  and  we have everything from the  "heroic action"  type opening (like Cap remembering old times then hitting the simulator)   to  equally awesome  "real life"  type moments  (like Nightcrawler talking with Kitty)!!
Very nice work so far everyone.

I encourage EVERYONE  to do the same...  
If you  HAVE  posted already  -  please refrain from posting again  until  either:  everyone's posted their opening  or  when another character  (NPC or PC)  interacts with you,  then you can follow up.
But try to give time for everyone to reply.
Remember  18  players.

I'm going to ask for a relaxed  "rule"  that everyone try to check/read our game thread  and post as necessary  at  least  once  every  2-3  days  MINIMUM.
Also - try and check this Out-of-Character thread  about  the same.  I'll post OOC  notes,  questions,  and such here.  For Example -  If I didn't know what you meant  or  what a reference was about in your character post  I will ask here.

I'll do my best to reply to  ALL  the PC posts up by tomorrow morning  by Friday afternoon.  But it may run into Saturday night at the very latest if work work is too tough tomorrow and I get no lunch...


I absolutely hate PBP  games  that lag for 4 or more days by the GM,  so I'll try NOT to let that happen.  Please be patient with me though -  this is the first PBP game I've ran  and  one of the biggest I've seen here.
that's me -  always start  BIG!!
thanks
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 2, 2004)

*PC post questions*

OKAY...
here are some little questions/thoughts for the current PC posts.......


*Keia:*
would you like to give  DocSpoon  a brief brief rundown on what you know of the  Weapon X  program  and  Nightcrawler's  involvement.  Some people  (including DocSpoon)  MIGHT  not be aware of  the "Ultimate"  continuity  for their own characters.
As I originally said -  you don't have to be familiar  and  we're molding a little of the  Ultimate canon  with  whatever the Players know about their character.  So  if you fill everyone in a touch  DocSpoon  can decide if he'll play in to your mention of that  factoid.  and if he doesn't  it's just fun "trivia"  as an Easter Egg.


*Mr. Raven:*
What's your thought behind the video tape?  I'm assuming it's possibly a movie deal thing?  Just a minor question I had about it... 


*Bihlbo:*
Who's the person speaking with Piotr in the weight room?  Not a big deal -  just wondering who  YOU  had in mind...  Sounds like someone that doesn't know Colossus very well yet (calling him "hey buddy")...  I'd guess it's an NPC (obviously) if you'd want choices,  I'd say it could be any ONE of these "new students":   Sunspot,  M,  Mimic,  Rictor,  Warpath,  Strong Guy...


*Mimic:*
Not sure if you know but at current  in the Ultimate canon  Thor  does really have the Blake persona  (or he hasn't shown it).  BUT -  as I've said above you can  TOTALLY  augment that.  In Ultimate canon,  the world knows Thor as a "crazy" liberal who bartered with President Bush for more federal aid for the rainforests (?)  before  he would come to the Ultimates aid when fighting the rampaging Hulk.  He CLAIMS  to be "the"  god Thor,  but no one believes him and thinks he's just a pyschotic with a big scary hammer.  He made quick friends with  Cap and Tony Stark,  but dislikes Nick Fury and the other buerocrats.  
Anyway -  there's  NO reason why you couldn't say he's developed this disguise...  just wanted to mention it to you.



*Velmont:*
more note than anything -  everyone feel free to roleplay a little for  NPCs  that you introduce  WITH  your character like  Quicksilver  did....  totally cool.  Very nice job describing it!


nice work everyone so far!
-kev-


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 2, 2004)

My idea was that it was Bobby, but I didn't want to nail it down.  He's _your_ NPC.

And hey, Bobby would "buddy" Piotr.  Piotr wouldn't "buddy" anyone really, but that's not because he doesn't feel it.  knowhatimsayin?


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 2, 2004)

Huh, I just thought of something.  In the Ultimate X-Men, it looks like the team is really new together and Colossus is one of the newest recruits.  I've been assuming up till now that the team's been together for a few years and Colossus was the very first member who Xavier actually went to another country just to find.  Colossus is entrenched, know what I mean?  He's dedicated.  So someone like Bobby (Iceman) would have known Colossus since he joined the team.  Bobby's just the kind of guy who shows respect with friendly levity.  He'd call Xavier "dude".  At least in my mind.  That's what I had in mind when I wrote that out.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 2, 2004)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Huh, I just thought of something.  In the Ultimate X-Men, it looks like the team is really new together and Colossus is one of the newest recruits.  I've been assuming up till now that the team's been together for a few years and Colossus was the very first member who Xavier actually went to another country just to find.  Colossus is entrenched, know what I mean?  He's dedicated.  So someone like Bobby (Iceman) would have known Colossus since he joined the team.  Bobby's just the kind of guy who shows respect with friendly levity.  He'd call Xavier "dude".  At least in my mind.  That's what I had in mind when I wrote that out.




if I'm not totaly wrong Colosus joined the Ultimate X-Men in issue 1 so he isn't exactly new.


----------



## Keia (Jul 2, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> *Keia:*
> would you like to give  DocSpoon  a brief brief rundown on what you know of the  Weapon X  program  and  Nightcrawler's  involvement.  Some people  (including DocSpoon)  MIGHT  not be aware of  the "Ultimate"  continuity  for their own characters.




No problem.  I searched on the web for information on the ultimate x-men line and found a review site that had a lot of information about the storyline.

Here is the website address:
http://www.x-worldcomics.com/x/review/current.html

And here is a sample of the synopsis (the issues that interest DocSpoon are 7-12) with issue #7:

*Synopsis 
by Jay Mckiernan * 
When we last left our all new, all different version of the X-Men, they had just defeated Magneto and saved the lives of the President as well as the citizenry of the United States. Needless to say, the government began treating them as more than just ‘dirty mutants’ and began repealing some of the anti-mutant legislation.

We begin at Weapon X headquarters in Finland. Wolverine is the only mutant who has escaped from this government facility and lived to tell about it. Another escape is in progress. Alarm lights flash and search dogs patrol over the snow-covered forest surrounding the compound. The hunters are using very advanced snowmobiles (I wonder if Bombadier made them - a good Canadian company) and humvees. 

The hunted - a rather familiar looking soul who possesses a prehensile, pointed tail and three fingers and three toes on his extremities. He’s also marked with a glow-in-the-dark ‘X3’. They’re not too concerned with bringing him back alive, as gunfire rips through the forest. But the projectiles’ target disappears in a puff of smoke. And reappears on a snowmobile, grabbing hold of a soldier and taking control of a machine gun. Glowing eyes focused on his pursuers, this escaping mutant levels the gun and fires, killing a few soldiers. No, Virginia, this isn’t the Nightcrawler you’re used to. 

One of the heads of the facility, Dr. Cornelius, orders the soldier to shoot to wound. After all, this is a recovery mission - not one of vengeance. So it’s one vehicle chased by many, and Nightcrawler drives it off a cliff. Since the soldiers are unable to spot anything other than a puff of smoke, they assume that he’s committed suicide rather than be captured. But with another puff, he’s landed on the ground and is still driving for his freedom. Colonel John Wraith has arrived in a helicopter, and is taking aim at the German mutant. Wraith was the one who hunted Wolverine back in issue #2 and was more than willing to kill any innocent bystanders to get his target. He takes aim at Nightcrawler’s shoulder and comments that this is what he’s the best at. A shot rings out and Nightcrawler is soon laying in the snow, bleeding. 

The helicopter lands and Wraith is quick to compliment the failed escapee. As he takes off his helmet, revealing the scars that Wolverine gave him, he tells Nightcrawler that no mutant except for Logan has gotten this far out of the compound. After a kick to the mutant’s jaw, Wraith relaxes, lights a cigar, and orders them to burn Nightcrawler’s feet. After they’ve finished with that, the soldiers are ordered to torture the girl who sings to him. Make no mistake, Wraith is the bad guy. And his way is extreme discipline. And, oh yeah, he works for SHIELD.

It’s Return to Weapon X - Part One - and we’re greeted to the credits and a large shot of Wolverine overlooking a deserted facility. He’s found a Weapon X compound in Arizona, but his senses tell him that no one’s been there in weeks. Communicating telepathically, Professor X wonders why they would just up and move, causing themselves so much trouble. Could the U.S. government promise to end state funded anti-mutant programs be true?
Wolverine’s a little more sceptical - after all, SHIELD won’t stop their greatest anti-terrorism unit just because of one little promise. Weapon X is a program where young mutants are kidnapped and forced to work for the U.S. government. For Wolverine, the bad memories have returned, and he can picture himself on the operating table.

Off to the Xavier Institute, where Jean Grey is giving Beast a physical inside one of the strangest medical set-ups I’ve ever seen. They chat about the changes that the radical surgeries have caused Hank McCoy (not the least being his blue hair) but it looks like his body isn’t rejecting the animal organs they grafted into him. 

They’re also nice enough to recap what’s been going on - Iceman has headed home to visit his family and apparently Storm and Beast are dating now. Jean’s missing Cyclops and the backgammon games they used to play. 
When Wolverine’s name is mentioned, Jean goes ballistic. She’s still resentful of his motives for joining the group. She wants him out of the group as soon as possible. She sounds exactly like a few of my ex-girlfriend’s, actually. 
To Tokyo, where Storm, Cyclops and Colossus are making a television appearance. Our favorite Russian is proving to be quite the public speaker. He speaks about the problems facing mutants and how since anyone could be one, discrimination is a very dangerous thing.

Storm is quite surprised at his skill and comfort with the English language. Colossus mentions that since he was smuggled into America at the age of nine, he would be much more relaxed with the language than Storm, who learned it watching movies in Morocco. 

Cyclops is still the same old guy, wondering how they can be celebrities here and still hated in their home country. When you consider the huge crowd waiting for autographs, they appear to be way more popular. 
They are immediately swarmed and begin working the pens. From out of the crowd, a woman removes her glove and casually brushes her hand against Colossus. At that moment, Cyclops calls for the Blackbird, which uncloaks and appears over the crowd of people. As the green beams elevate the X-Men into the ship, Storm notices that Colossus looks a little tired. He writes it off to jetlag. But watching them arise is a sullen teenager with a white streak in her hair.  

To Finland, where Wraith is questioning a young mutant as to what she’s learned from the heroes. Rogue’s done her job well - she’s got all the information and is ready to head back. She wonders is this means that they’re still gonna break all her arms and legs again. Wraith doesn’t promise her anything, but orders his soldiers to get ready - it’s time for some payback. To be continued…


----------



## DanMcS (Jul 2, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> *Mimic:*
> Not sure if you know but at current  in the Ultimate canon  Thor  does really have the Blake persona  (or he hasn't shown it).  BUT -  as I've said above you can  TOTALLY  augment that.  In Ultimate canon,  the world knows Thor as a "crazy" liberal who bartered with President Bush for more federal aid for the rainforests (?)  before  he would come to the Ultimates aid when fighting the rampaging Hulk.  He CLAIMS  to be "the"  god Thor,  but no one believes him and thinks he's just a pyschotic with a big scary hammer.  He made quick friends with  Cap and Tony Stark,  but dislikes Nick Fury and the other buerocrats.
> Anyway -  there's  NO reason why you couldn't say he's developed this disguise...  just wanted to mention it to you.




We don't actually know for sure that he doesn't have the alternate persona.  It's never been shown in the comic, but the comic has only run like 12 issues.  Apparently the next series is supposed to feature Thor's past or origins or something.

They all think he's crazy, though.  He strolls into a meeting, "Sorry I'm late, I spent the morning fighting the midgard serpent and my evil brother Loki."

To which the reply from Fury is, "Don't worry about it, just take a seat and ...  what did you say?"

"I was fighting the midgard serpent.  Really"

"Whatever, man, I'm not making any judgements."

It's being played a bit for laughs, and most of them think he's a nutball, but he keeps displaying more powers and they're starting to believe.  It's neat.


----------



## DanMcS (Jul 2, 2004)

Rules query:  How often will hero points refresh?  I bought a couple of stunts representing common types of trick arrows for Hawkeye, but anything exotic is going to end up costing me hero points for a one-time use.  Typically MnM hero points refresh every session; that model doesn't quite apply to an online game, so I was wondering.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 2, 2004)

DanMcS said:
			
		

> They all think he's crazy, though.  He strolls into a meeting, "Sorry I'm late, I spent the morning fighting the midgard serpent and my evil brother Loki."
> 
> To which the reply from Fury is, "Don't worry about it, just take a seat and ...  what did you say?"
> 
> ...




 That's pretty funny.

So basically he thinks he is Norse god of Thunder while everyone else thinks he is a hippy liberal with a nasty freaking hammer....

I can work with that.


----------



## Keia (Jul 2, 2004)

*More Ultimate Bios*

here is a great location for bios for the Ultimate X-men as well as Cap, Scarlet witch, Quicksilver, Fury and others.

http://www.ultimate-x.com/bios.shtml

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Jul 3, 2004)

Wel, I am happy my introduction was appreciated. As no one was palying Wanda, I wanted to introduce her too, as the the brother and sister are always see together... and I couldn't resist on that "if you slow down the camera".


----------



## DocSpoon (Jul 3, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> here is a great location for bios for the Ultimate X-men as well as Cap, Scarlet witch, Quicksilver, Fury and others.
> 
> http://www.ultimate-x.com/bios.shtml
> 
> Keia



Thanks Keia!! Thanks for the previous post as well... Looks like I've been out of the loop as far as the Ultimate Nightcrawler is concerned... I'm still thinking old school Night crawler... Not a problem though I can make some adjustments and mold the character still.


----------



## Keia (Jul 3, 2004)

DocSpoon said:
			
		

> Thanks Keia!! Thanks for the previous post as well... Looks like I've been out of the loop as far as the Ultimate Nightcrawler is concerned... I'm still thinking old school Night crawler... Not a problem though I can make some adjustments and mold the character still.




No problem at all.  In fact if you go to issue previews at that same sight and go to issue #7 and click on the image of the cover you can save a jpg of the Ultimate Nightcrawler.  

He's a great character in that story line.  There's a good line in the most recent issue of ultimate x-men where Jean Grey is teasing Nightcrawler about dreaming of being in Pirates of the Carribean.

Keia


----------



## farik (Jul 3, 2004)

DanMcS said:
			
		

> Rules query:  How often will hero points refresh?  I bought a couple of stunts representing common types of trick arrows for Hawkeye, but anything exotic is going to end up costing me hero points for a one-time use.  Typically MnM hero points refresh every session; that model doesn't quite apply to an online game, so I was wondering.




I thought HP refresshed at the end of an adventure not at the end of a session.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 3, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> here is a great location for bios for the Ultimate X-men as well as Cap, Scarlet witch, Quicksilver, Fury and others.
> 
> http://www.ultimate-x.com/bios.shtml
> 
> Keia





Hey -  actually I wanted to say thanks to Keia and everyone else providing info for the campaign.
It's helped me -  so that I don't have to continually refer back to the comics for Ultimate info.

nice work
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 3, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> That's pretty funny.
> 
> So basically he thinks he is Norse god of Thunder while everyone else thinks he is a hippy liberal with a nasty freaking hammer....
> 
> I can work with that.





Totally  -  work with whatever you like about it.
I think it's been great so far...

-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 3, 2004)

DanMcS said:
			
		

> Rules query:  How often will hero points refresh?  I bought a couple of stunts representing common types of trick arrows for Hawkeye, but anything exotic is going to end up costing me hero points for a one-time use.  Typically MnM hero points refresh every session; that model doesn't quite apply to an online game, so I was wondering.






			
				farik said:
			
		

> I thought HP refresshed at the end of an adventure not at the end of a session.





I believe that Dan's correct.
HOWEVER,  since that's near impossible to do completely in the PBP games -  I will be replunishing  HPs  closer to the per adventure mark.

Basically I plan to replunish them at the end of  EACH  "issue",  unless something happens and a large number of the heroes have spent all their HPs...  Then I'll replunish them  either  all or  possibly by doing/roleplaying something  uniquely  fun.

Sidenote...
I don't know if I mentioned it but I plan to run this campaign in  "ISSUES"  up to Issue #12  much like the original  Secret Wars.  Each issue won't necessarily be an adventure though -  more ongoing adventure with climaxes to carry to the next issue.
Since each issue is likely to generate  ALOT  of pages I'll probably start a new  ISSUE  thread for each one.

does that answer the question?
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 3, 2004)

*Early REVIEW??*

So everyone  -  since this is my  FIRST  attempt  (running OR playing)  a play-by-post  game,  I'm wondering...
How am I doing?

Do you like the Dialogue,  the comic panel description stuff,  etc...?  
The situations you're all starting in?

I'm having fun with it...
But I really like feedback -  so if you have any suggestions,  or things you'd change  (from formatting  to  style)  please feel free to mention it to discuss....  it'll help me learn.

also if you have suggestions for how things work to give me based on other  PBP  games you've been a part of let me know.

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Angelina (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm sorry for not having posted the last couple of days. I have been spending a lot of time at the hospital because of my father having a stroke Wednesday. I'm not sure when I'll return to activity again. Sorry all.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 3, 2004)

Angelina said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for not having posted the last couple of days. I have been spending a lot of time at the hospital because of my father having a stroke Wednesday. I'm not sure when I'll return to activity again. Sorry all.





gosh...  don't even think about it.
take care of stuff -  and I wish you and your father good health.
if you feel like taking your mind off stuff -  feel free to jump in and post for Jean Grey...

FYI...
The Heroes will officially be  LEAVING  for Battleplanet by the end of  NEXT week  (July 9th)  at the latest.  After that,  I'll have to close up the roster.  But if you jump in prior to that you'll be included to go.

luck
-kev-


----------



## Radiant (Jul 3, 2004)

@Kevin Perrine: did you get the stats this time? sent them yesterday. If not I'll just post them.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 3, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> @Kevin Perrine: did you get the stats this time? sent them yesterday. If not I'll just post them.





I totally did.
thanks for being patiend with me...
feel free to go ahead and post in the  play thread!!

I'll double check your stats soon as I'm able  (sleep now).
thanks
-kev-


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey Kevin, I sent my stats, just wondering if you received?


----------



## Mimic (Jul 3, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> So everyone  -  since this is my  FIRST  attempt  (running OR playing)  a play-by-post  game,  I'm wondering...
> How am I doing?
> 
> Do you like the Dialogue,  the comic panel description stuff,  etc...?
> ...




< long form> Too tell you the truth when I first was reading it, I didnt like the comic panel descriptions but as I went on it really gave me a whole comic book feel and helped me jump from team to team, I also like the style of writing that you are using.

<short form> Me like!

A quick suggestion, don't use ooc when you start your descriptions, it breaks up the flow of the story, use a different font or colour to indicate ooc stuff. I realise that its a minor thing but hey, you asked...


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 3, 2004)

I like it 

Though I am a bit confused. Who, exactly, said the "jackpot-tiger" comment? I assumed it was Fury, but it seems uncharacteristical for him.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 4, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> < long form> Too tell you the truth when I first was reading it, I didnt like the comic panel descriptions but as I went on it really gave me a whole comic book feel and helped me jump from team to team, I also like the style of writing that you are using.
> 
> <short form> Me like!
> 
> A quick suggestion, don't use ooc when you start your descriptions, it breaks up the flow of the story, use a different font or colour to indicate ooc stuff. I realise that its a minor thing but hey, you asked...





nice feedback -  I really appreciate it...  keep it coming as needed.
I like hearing ideas and things you'd rather have different (ie. problems)  BUT  I also like hearing good stuff too if you have it to offer.  

Good suggestion on the  OOC...  I've been sticking with changing color/size/italics  -  generally my idea is:


1.  main default text =   stuff that would be written in the panels of a comic for descrption.

2.  dark grey text  =  out of character info describing the way the comic would be set up...  describing panels, splash pages,  pans,  zooms,  etc...

3.  silver bold text  =  In-Character  NPCs  dialogue

4.  silver italic text  =  In-Character  NPCs  thoughts

5.  quote blocks  =  pulled out quotes or idioms that reflect the story  (like the quote on war at the beginning.


make sense?
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 4, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> < long form> Too tell you the truth when I first was reading it, I didnt like the comic panel descriptions but as I went on it really gave me a whole comic book feel and helped me jump from team to team, I also like the style of writing that you are using.





on the comic panel descriptions...
if people enjoy it a little I'm happy with everyone describing panels,  pages  and  even covers  eventually  in this manor.
My thought is that comics are SUCH a visual illustrated medium that I'd like to  "show"  people what I'd be envisioning if it  WHERE  a comic you'd buy on the rack...

the writing style...  I don't really have a "style"  I just write.  
I hope that I can emulate that  Mighty Marvel flavor a little  with the Ultimate touches  (ie.  the location, date, time stamps  and such).

I also hope that I can write the dialogue a little different, fun and appropriate for NPCs.





			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> I like it
> 
> Though I am a bit confused. Who, exactly, said the "jackpot-tiger" comment? I assumed it was Fury, but it seems uncharacteristical for him.




heheh...
YES -  that was Col. Fury saying it.

Yeah -  here's my thought on that......
The idea was that MJ was coming over (for their first "intimate" encounter).  With opening the door up to Nick Fury  I  thought it would:
1.  be funny
2.  be ironic  in a way
Because  THAT  is the same line that MJ first said when her and Pete met the first time in the original storyline long ago.

How/why  would you explain it.
It might seem uncharacteristic  (it is)  BUT  to explain it,  BEYOND the  "easter egg in-joke"  from the original MJ meeting  -  you could assume that Nick knows pretty much EVERYTHING about Peter  (Spiderman).
So if/when MJ said that to him you can bet Nick was watching it on tape getting a laugh...  HECK  he COULD have been goofing around with  Cap or Tony  and  TOLD them he was planning on using the line on Parker when he went to get him!
So Fury said it to be -  funny and ironic,  since he was also  SURE  to know what Pete and MJ planned for the night alone.

but mostly I wrote it for the Easter Egg In-Joke factor,  like many writers do.  ;-)

make sense?
-kev-


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 4, 2004)

I was thinking it might be something like that. It just really confused me as that is (pretty much) trademarked MJ, and she was being harrassed by S.H.I.E.L.D agents at the moment.


----------



## mr_raven (Jul 5, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> OKAY...
> here are some little questions/thoughts for the current PC posts.......
> 
> 
> ...





Its an extension of the Xtreme Sports stuff Warren has been producing before he joined the X-Teams.

Its sort of whenever he can he will produce a video for the websites and distribution just to keep his hand in for the fans...


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 6, 2004)

*Gross!!*



> But some might ask - why not just roll in with a little less attraction...
> Perhaps a black Hummer, maybe even just a stretch limo, or a cab??
> Why?
> 
> ...




Okay, that's just wrong.  The reason "Face it tiger, you just hit the jackpot" is such an awesome, memorable line is because it's _freakin sexy_!  When Fury says it, it's kinda gross.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 6, 2004)

*To everyone*

Hey, just a reminder, please put your character's name in the subject line.  I have a really hard time remembering who's playing who.  Please.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 6, 2004)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Okay, that's just wrong.  The reason "Face it tiger, you just hit the jackpot" is such an awesome, memorable line is because it's _freakin sexy_!  When Fury says it, it's kinda gross.





It's  IRONIC  yah numbskulls  (said in a happy fun way)...
and 
I'd imagine SOME  people would like if a big guy like Fury said that to them...  it could be freakin sexy.  ;-)
Not me... 
Not that there's anything  wrong  with that.........  ;-)

-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 6, 2004)

*PLEASE Police Your OWN...*
We  STILL  need the following folks to get me character sheet Stats.
(If you've sent them to me and I've misplaced them I apoligize, lots of heroes to manage)

Please mail them to:  kperrine@aii.edu
No exceptions -  I manage the Secret Wars from  THAT  email address alone.

We also need to get each character introduced in their mundane situation, whatever that is...  If you  OR  one of your teammates  (ie. Ultimate, FF, X-men)  are listed below,  please rally the troop and get going.  
I hope to start the WAR by the end of the week!  

PS.  I plan to have updated all posts in the story thread by this time tomorrow at the latest... (hopefully sooner)  so be watching.



*NEED STAT CONFIRMATION FOR:*

*ULTIMATES*  (Avengers) 
-   Iron Man      (Matt - CONFIRMED)   NEED Stats

*FANTASTIC FOUR* 
-   Mr. Fantastic      (DocHazard - CONFIRMED,  NEED Stats
-   Invisible Girl*   (diocletianx - CONFIRMED)  NEED Stats



*HAVE NOT POSTED IN THE STORY YET:*

*ULTIMATES*  (Avengers) 
-   Iron Man      (Matt - CONFIRMED)   NEED Stats

*FANTASTIC FOUR* 
-   Mr. Fantastic      (DocHazard - CONFIRMED,  NEED Stats
-   Invisible Girl*   (diocletianx - CONFIRMED)  NEED Stats
-   She-Hulk      (FearlessLeader -  *READY TO GAME*)

*X-MEN* 
-   Jean Grey*         (Angelina -  *READY TO GAME*)

*SOLOS* 
-   Daredevil*      (DralonXitz -  *READY TO GAME*)


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 6, 2004)

*CAPTIAN AMERICA  -  the Ultimates*

Hey -  EVERYONE has been doing a great job so far posting in the story thread...
Little reminders.

Since there are SO MANY characters to keep track of,  try and remember to post your Hero's  NAME  &  Team (if you have one)  in the  "TITLE"  of the post.  (see my example title above)
Examples:
CAPTIAN AMERICA  -  the Ultimates
the THING  -  the Fantastic Four
COLOSSUS  -  the X-MEN
SPIDERMAN


also try to watch about  color,  italics,  bolding,  etc...
It just makes it quicker/easier to read if we all have a similar standard.

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Mimic (Jul 6, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Since there are SO MANY characters to keep track of,  try and remember to post your Hero's  NAME  &  Team (if you have one)  in the  "TITLE"  of the post.




I will try and remember to do that.




			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> also try to watch about  color,  italics,  bolding,  etc...
> It just makes it quicker/easier to read if we all have a similar standard.




What would you like us to use?


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 6, 2004)

*I wish you didn't lie*

Hey Kevin, I sent you Colossus _twice_!  Have you not been able to open it?  Email me or call me or something, I've had the character finished for at least two weeks.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 7, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> What would you like us to use?





heheh...  just be consistent and similar to my posts I suppose...  I'm still learning myself.
I use  the color Silver for NPCs,  bold face quotes, etc...

I also posted in the first story thread suggestions for that stuff.
no worries,  do the best you can.
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 7, 2004)

*no lies*



			
				Bihlbo said:
			
		

> Hey Kevin, I sent you Colossus _twice_!  Have you not been able to open it?  Email me or call me or something, I've had the character finished for at least two weeks.




heheh...
send it like everyone else has and I'd be able to find it...  I wasn't lying, I just didn't couldn't find it.   (I was looking for excel attachments not a URL address in the email)

anyway -  I found it and will look over it tomorrow.
Oh well  -  you like being different Bill.  ;-)
thanks
-kev-


----------



## farik (Jul 7, 2004)

Since I'm not on the list I just assumed my second draft was acceptable.

BTW: Is it really hard to keep track of which character I'm playing?  I'd thinkthe avater would be a quick reminder. 

Seriously I'll try and be better about following the format.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 7, 2004)

farik said:
			
		

> Since I'm not on the list I just assumed my second draft was acceptable.
> 
> BTW: Is it really hard to keep track of which character I'm playing?  I'd thinkthe avater would be a quick reminder.
> 
> Seriously I'll try and be better about following the format.





yeah -  Hulk's cool now...
and LOL,  yeah -  it's easy to tell who you're playing  BUT  I'd like to remain consistent for everyone with the format best possible...  sorta training our eyes to know what to look for quick.
you'd think it's not hard to remember -  then again we have 18 player characters going and about that many  NPCs  in all the scenes going right now...  ;-)

thanks again!
-kev-


----------



## DocHazard (Jul 7, 2004)

We  STILL  need the following folks to get me character sheet Stats.
(If you've sent them to me and I've misplaced them I apoligize, lots of heroes to manage)

Please mail them to:  kperrine@aii.edu
No exceptions -  I manage the Secret Wars from  THAT  email address alone.



*FANTASTIC FOUR* 
-   Mr. Fantastic      (DocHazard - CONFIRMED,NEED Stats 

Kev - I have sent the stats for Mr Fantastic twice now, are you sure that you still haven't received them??  I would gladly send them again, but my home PC crashed and I lost them totally (as best as I can tell).  I am pretty sure that I sent them to that address, as I sent it as a reply to the confirmation that you sent me letting me know his PL.  I will try to cobble together another write up today at work after everyone leaves...the perks of it being my late day.  I'll get it to you ASAP!!

DocH
(Mark)


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 7, 2004)

DocHazard said:
			
		

> Kev - I have sent the stats for Mr Fantastic twice now, are you sure that you still haven't received them??  I would gladly send them again, but my home PC crashed and I lost them totally (as best as I can tell).  I am pretty sure that I sent them to that address, as I sent it as a reply to the confirmation that you sent me letting me know his PL.  I will try to cobble together another write up today at work after everyone leaves...the perks of it being my late day.  I'll get it to you ASAP!!
> 
> DocH
> (Mark)





Apologies Mark.
I believe I updated the front page (in this thread)  showing you  HAD  been approved,  and I replied to your email at home last night saying I'd found it.
I missed it BECAUSE I manage all the sheets from my work email during lunch and down times.  
I rarely check my home email for this game stuff.  and it had gotten lost in that stuff.

oh well... it's better now.

anyway -  start posting in the Playing the Game thread!  

PS...  
BAD News...  we've already lost one...
The Invisible Girl's player let me know this morning he couldn't play...  The FF are SORELY lacking.  
Does anyone know anybody that would like to play the FF's  TOUGHEST  member??  (yes- that's Sue)

-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 7, 2004)

*X-MEN  mind blast!!  &  update*

FYI -  I'm waiting until  ALL  the X-men reply with results of the psychic energy wave BEFORE  I reply about what happened to them...

the folks playing the other Heroes can continue to play...
Looks like  Daredevil is getting into action,
The Thing is ready to mingle,
Cap is in the heat of training,
and most of the other Ultimates are gathering,
Spidey is on his way to their HQ,
and Banner just did a book report...  (LOL - just teasing)

I think I've caught up replying for now...  it's up to you guys to roleplay interactions until time to meet in the War Room  (for the Ultimates),  or find the other FF for those folk.

I emailed everyone last night to remind them of our game.  So I  HOPE  everyone who hasn't posted yet -  WILL post soon to get rolling...

We have two new things for the cast...
-  Invisible Girl's player quit.
-  Namor will appear soon,  as another player joins.


any thoughts, questions?

How are people liking the game??
-kev-


----------



## Insight (Jul 7, 2004)

*Namor - The Sub-Mariner!*





Hey guys!  I am playing Namor, the Sub-Mariner.  Should be fun!  Here's my initial character post.  Not sure about how Namor fits into the grand scheme of things in the Ultimates storyline, but we can wedge him in somewhere.  Took a few minor liberties with his recent history a la the sovereignty of Atlantis and Namor being the ruler and all.

HERO NAME: THE SUB-MARINER

REAL NAME: PRINCE NAMOR OF ATLANTIS [Public Identity]

QUOTE: I am the Avenging Son of Atlantis, and I will brook your insults no further!

OCCUPATION: Ruler of Atlantis

BASE OF OPERATIONS: Atlantis, Atlantic Ocean, Earth

PERSONALITY: Slightly arrogant and proud of his Atlantean heritage, but very honorable and forthright.  Known as a man of his word.  Can be counted on to take on the toughest and most difficult baddie in combat, even if doing so is not advisable.  Namor takes pride in his combat ability, as well as his good looks.

BASIC POWERS & TACTICS: While Namor is extremely dangerous in underwater combat, he is still formidable on land and in the air.  He can swim at extreme speeds, and can also fly.  Namor has super strength, ranking somewhere between Spider Man and She-Hulk.  The Prince of Atlantis is a skilled and clever hand to hand combatant, and can use tactics to enhance his strength-based abilities.  Namor has recently added the ability to communicate with sea creatures and plants, as well as the power to 'drown' people at a distance.

BACKGROUND: Prince Namor of Atlantis, aka the Sub-Mariner, is one of the oldest super-powered beings in the Marvel Universe.  Half-human and half-atlantean, Namor began his career as a hero, battling the Nazis alongside Captain America and the original Human Torch during the 40s.  For a period of around a decade, Namor wandered the surface world amnesiac, unaware of his true heritage.  He was eventually discovered by Johnny Storm of the Fantastic Four, and though he had been a hero prior to his amnesia, Namor teamed up with Dr. Doom to terrorize the surface world.  This alliance ended as quickly as it began, but the Sub-Mariner continued his hatred of the surface people for some time, battling mostly the Fantastic Four (he was especially hateful of Reed Richards because Namor loves Sue Richards, Reed's wife and the Invisible Woman).

Eventually, Namor realized that Atlantis was suffering for his war with the surface people, and he began to forge positive relationships with the air-breathers.  During this turn-around, Namor teamed up with several heroes, including the Hulk, Dr. Strange, and the Silver Surfer, and has aided the Avengers/Ultimates on occasion as well.  For a long time, the surface world thought Namor was dead, as he was entombed in a watery prison by an ancient enemy.  Namor has recently emerged, with a slightly different attitude and some new powers.

Prince Namor sees himself as an associate member of the Avengers/Ultimates, though as the sovereign ruler of Atlantis, a nation recognized as such by the UN, Namor cannot and will not submit to the authority of the US Military, so his inclusion in the Avengers/Ultimates is somewhat tenuous.  That being said, Prince Namor is willing to work alongside the Ultimates to make up for the damage he has caused in the past.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 7, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> BACKGROUND: battling the Nazis alongside Captain America and the original Human Torch during the 40s.  For a period of around a decade, Namor wandered the surface world amnesiac, unaware of his true heritage.  He was eventually discovered by Johnny Storm of the Fantastic Four, and though he had been a hero prior to his amnesia, Namor teamed up with Dr. Doom to terrorize the surface world.
> ...
> Reed Richards because Namor loves Sue Richards, Reed's wife and the Invisible Woman).
> ...
> During this turn-around, Namor teamed up with several heroes, including the Hulk, Dr. Strange, and the Silver Surfer, and has aided the Avengers/Ultimates on occasion as well.  Prince Namor sees himself as an associate member of the Avengers/Ultimates, though as the sovereign ruler of Atlantis, a nation recognized as such by the UN, Namor cannot and will not submit to the authority of the US Military, so his inclusion in the Avengers/Ultimates is somewhat tenuous.  That being said, Prince Namor is willing to work alongside the Ultimates to make up for the damage he has caused in the past.






Nice work...
A couple minor consistency things.

-  Dr. Doom and Namor have  NOT  teamed up yet.
-  Reed and Sue are  NOT  married yet.
-  it's unlikely the Defenders have been together  (Hulk, Strange, etc..)

I LOVE the added bit with Namor and the US Military and his conection to the Ultimates though!!

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Velmont (Jul 7, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> [OOC: Okay.... prior to this combat round... (since he posted as I was writing) unlucky for Cap, Peitro just made things harder for Cap! Cap needs to make a contested check verses Quicksilver's Taunt of DC30 to not be "flustered".




I was thinking more on a taunt to do the action I encourage to, which is make the simulation harder. SO cap would have ask for an harder simulation, but it was more to be annoying than to kill him, so the -4 is pretty fine.

Always a pleasure to make some fun over Cap.

And in case you miss it (after all, you have to read so much post), Quicksilver is doing a satellite search of Iron Man. (Refer to second TPB of Ultimates... when Cap is searching Pym after he beat the Wasp). Nice technology!


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 7, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I was thinking more on a taunt to do the action I encourage to, which is make the simulation harder. SO cap would have ask for an harder simulation, but it was more to be annoying than to kill him, so the -4 is pretty fine.
> 
> Always a pleasure to make some fun over Cap.





OHhhh!
Hadn't thought of that.  make sure and note that for the future.
Both Karl  (Cap's player)  and I thought that you meant to make the simulation harder by adding some negatives behind the die rolling...  
With the -4 to all his attack rolls for the round it DID make it harder.

In FACT -  Cap hit but did NO damage to the first one  (since I rolled a Natu 20),  so in essence it DID work.  

that and how much harder could it be ...
One man is currently facing:
-  2 Panzers, with Machine Guns and Main Cannon
-  10 Nazi Soldier with auto-fire Machine Guns
-  and 3 German Planes on the way!

and if it continues to ROUND 5 -  MORE Nazi will show up!    
enjoy...
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 7, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> And in case you miss it (after all, you have to read so much post), Quicksilver is doing a satellite search of Iron Man. (Refer to second TPB of Ultimates... when Cap is searching Pym after he beat the Wasp). Nice technology!





LOL
Yeah!
and I also put in an email to Iron Man's player last night to try and get him posting since I knew QS was doing that...
Hopefully he will soon......

Matt?  you out there?


ALSO...
I'm doing my best to keep EVERY hero in a position to be able to reply soon as possible for them...  I've been holding at replying to them if they're  WAITING  for  other Teammates to talk to or Rule on.

I think right now all the Heroes are taken care of  (to wait for them to reply)  except for the Thing...  who'll be chasing the Torch.
The X-men are all waiting on the rest of their group to reply with  WILL  checks...  

-kev-


----------



## Radiant (Jul 7, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> The X-men are all waiting on the rest of their group to reply with  WILL  checks...
> 
> -kev-




who's missing?


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 8, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> who's missing?





right now...
- Nightcrawler (DocSpoon)
- Jean Grey* (Angelina)

and Jean hasn't posted at all...
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 8, 2004)

*CHARACTER NAME -  team name*

Remember  to  put your CHARACTER NAME  in the title of your post on the Playing thread...

With so many Heroes it's  HARD  to tell who's posting for whom if you don't include that.

thanks  
-kev-


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 8, 2004)

Stupid boards ate my first post (which was a tad more desriptive than the current one).


----------



## Insight (Jul 8, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Nice work...
> A couple minor consistency things.
> 
> -  Dr. Doom and Namor have  NOT  teamed up yet.
> ...




The thing about Dr Doom is fine... Subby and metal-face weren't best of friends anyway, and in truth, I think the writers just teamed them up to introduce Namor as a bad guy.  Easily skipped/reworked.

Interesting bit of news about Sue... perhaps she can be mine after all...

Couldn't care less about the Defenders hehe... pretty much a hodpodge group of solos thrown together.  The team never made much sense to me anyway.  I assume Namor can still have worked with Dr. Strange and the Silver Surfer minus the whole team concept.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey All...

I'll be catching up  ALL  threads that are sent in for the story tomorrow morning sometime.  If you plan to reply and want a response for tomorrow try to post by 10am or so.

thanks


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey All...

I'll be catching up  ALL  threads that are sent in for the story tomorrow morning sometime.  If you plan to reply and want a response for tomorrow try to post by 10am or so.

thanks


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> - Jean Grey* (Angelina)
> 
> and Jean hasn't posted at all...
> -kev-




Angelina posted a couple of pages back in the OOC thread that she has had some family medical issues and that gaming isn't at the forefront at the moment.  I'm not certain how long its been since that post - but maybe Kevin could NPC her until she's able to post again . . . 

Keia


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 8, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Angelina posted a couple of pages back in the OOC thread that she has had some family medical issues and that gaming isn't at the forefront at the moment.  I'm not certain how long its been since that post - but maybe Kevin could NPC her until she's able to post again . . .
> 
> Keia





WHOOPS...  totally forgot about that...  (lots of PCs...)
Nope -  I'm not one to NPC  characters meant to be players...

If anyone knows anyone that would like to play we have some REALLY  great female heroes open .....

-  Storm
-  Jean Grey
-  Invisible Girl

are the most prominent
if not,  no worries -  almost time for the WAR!!
thanks for reminding me Keia!


----------



## Velmont (Jul 8, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> If anyone knows anyone that would like to play we have some REALLY  great female heroes open .....
> 
> -  Storm
> -  Jean Grey
> -  Invisible Girl




And not talking of:

- Wasp
- Black Widow
- Scarlet Witch

All in the Ultimate team (no no, I don't do the promotion of my team  )

I think there is more women left than men heroes left.


----------



## mr_raven (Jul 8, 2004)

How many times do you actually play a character of the opposite sex, I tend to alternate new characters when creating so I get a balance, but I know some people that will only ever play Male PC's , not in touch with there feminine side


----------



## Insight (Jul 8, 2004)

*Comic Book Script Format*

I wasn't sure if we were still going to try to do a comic book style format for the in-character thread, but if so, I thought I would post the actual format Marvel uses for its production scripts.

TITLE

ISSUE #

BY JOHN Q. WRITER

PAGE 1-

1- First panel description (location description,
action description; characters involved)

CHARACTER #1
Dialogue​
2- Second panel description

3- Third panel description

CHARACTER #2
Dialogue​
Etc. …

PAGE 2-

Etc….

Here's a sample from the Ultimates script for issue #9:


Page Four 

1- Cap pushes a terrified Pym up against this wooden-board fence and screams into his face. Pym looks on the brink of tears, fumbling for excuses. This should all look very dramatic out here in the rain. 

CAPT AMERICA
You think you're a TOUGH GUY, huh? You like slapping people AROUND? Well, let's see you take a shot at ME, mister! Let's see you pick on someone your OWN size! 

HANK PYM
Cap, please. There's no-one more ashamed of what I did than --​
2- Cap gives Pym a satisfying punch in the guts. 

NO DIALOGUE 

3- Still bent over from the punch, Pym winces and hits Cap with more excuses. He's doing what he can to TALK his way out of this situation. 

HANK PYM
Cap, for God's sake. I've been on ANTI-DEPRESSANTS --​
4- Rotate camera as Cap swings his fist around and knocks out a couple of Pym's teeth. Cap's really steely-eyed here and grim with determination. 

NO DIALOGUE 

5- Again, Cap slams him up against the wall and screams into his face with frustration. Despite all the drama, Cap is still holding back from murdering this man because it wouldn't be a fair fight. Blood streaming from his nose, Pym 

CAPT AMERICA
CHANGE SIZE, MAN! GIVE ME SOMETHING I CAN HIT! 

HANK PYM
Are you out of your MIND? You're not JOHN WAYNE! You're going to get us both ARRESTED, you lunatic!​
Page Five 

1- Another brutal punch from Cap as he dispenses a little 1940s justice towards Pym in the hope of provoking him into retaliating. 

CAPT AMERICA
Good.​
2- Another punch from Cap as he smacks Pym all over this alley. I'll leave the beats up to you, Bryan, but this is basically a plan to get him to turn into Giant Man. 

NO DIALOGUE 

3- A final, brutal smack as Cap hammers Pym into some trash-cans or something and looks increasingly angry. Pym looks utterly helpless. 

NO DIALOGUE 

4- Cap grabs Pym by the shirt and screams into his face. Pym looks like he's turned the corner here. He's bloodied and dirty looking, but his eyes are narrowed and it looks like his temper is about to kick in here. 

CAPT AMERICA
NOW CHANGE SIZE BEFORE I KNOCK YOUR TEETH DOWN YOUR THROAT, YOU LITTLE WEASEL!​
5- Cut to an interior shot of the bar again as a huge hand pushes Steve Rogers back through the fire-doors and hammers him through some tables and chairs. 

NO DIALOGUE 

I hope that helps.  We could of course add stuff like the game rule text in red, ooc stuff in gray, etc, in addition to the format laid out above.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 8, 2004)

sorry but don't you guys think that headaches because of too many posting rules are a bit unnecessary? We've got tons of them so far and I didn't have the slightest problem understanding any of the posts.


----------



## Insight (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't mind using a format of some kind to make it more comic book like.  Its up to the GM I guess.


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2004)

Personally, I like the style that Kevin has for his posts.  But for my own posts, I tend to describe things in a narrative format.  I tried the other way, but it was taking way too long to develop my post in that manner - and I just didn't have the time to give.

I'm kinda counting on Kevin putting the comic book feel into it from his posts.

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Jul 8, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Personally, I like the style that Kevin has for his posts.  But for my own posts, I tend to describe things in a narrative format.  I tried the other way, but it was taking way too long to develop my post in that manner - and I just didn't have the time to give.
> 
> I'm kinda counting on Kevin putting the comic book feel into it from his posts.
> 
> Keia




see, there's allways someone who can express what I meent a lot better than I did myself.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 8, 2004)

Not everyone is capable of writing a specific way and if forced would more then likely become frustrated and then they would stop posting.

Personally I like the fact that everyones writing style is different, gives the characters they are playing a different personality of sorts, plus it takes me long enough to get what I am thinking into a cohesive sentence as it is. I would hate to see how long it takes if I had to follow a specific style.



			
				mr_raven said:
			
		

> How many times do you actually play a character of the opposite sex, I tend to alternate new characters when creating so I get a balance, but I know some people that will only ever play Male PC's , not in touch with there feminine side.




I try to play female characters every once in a while but trying to think like a them gives me a headache. <no offense to women but your confusing enough just to understand, let alone try and figure out your thought process.>


----------



## Insight (Jul 8, 2004)

*Sue Storm/Richards*

Ok I'm confused.  GM said Sue and Reed aren't married.  A post on the IC thread says different.  Are they or aren't they?  Kinda makes a difference for Namor's roleplaying, since he has a thing for her.  Plus, I thought no one was playing her.  Hmmm....


----------



## DanMcS (Jul 8, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> Ok I'm confused.  GM said Sue and Reed aren't married.  A post on the IC thread says different.  Are they or aren't they?  Kinda makes a difference for Namor's roleplaying, since he has a thing for her.  Plus, I thought no one was playing her.  Hmmm....




In the first post of this thread, it lists a player for Invisible Girl, that's this character, right?

PS: Don't post grey text on grey background, please?


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2004)

In the ultimates, Sue is not married to Reed Richards.  they like each other - that's about it so far.

Keia


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 8, 2004)

*FINAL Decision on posting rules*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Personally I like the fact that everyones writing style is different, gives the characters they are playing a different personality of sorts, plus it takes me long enough to get what I am thinking into a cohesive sentence as it is. I would hate to see how long it takes if I had to follow a specific style.





NICE thinking everyone...
and ROCK ON  Insight for thinking of all that style.........

In the end I have to defer to the side of the matter that is easiest/best  for  each individual PLAYER.
The only think I  DO  ask for posts is to  PLEASE  put your Hero's  NAME  in the title...  that's it.
Otherwise -  I'm also enjoying the many different formats!!

I will likely adopt some of your awesome ideas  (Insight)  and I'm sure others will too  -   IF  you do all your posts in that manner,  it will catch on!    

I don't want to stifle that creativity because it's  EXACTLY  what I LOVE  and  encourage you to do...  However, I don't want to saddle this  LARGE  group with too many rules for posting.


Follow the lead of those posts you like  and  add to the game in your own style and everyone will love it.

GREAT thinking!!
PS...
Unexpected work meeting this morning -  I may not get to reply to everyone until Friday or the Weekend  for  all the story posts.  I'll do my best.
thanks
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 8, 2004)

*what's  CANON*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> In the ultimates, Sue is not married to Reed Richards.  they like each other - that's about it so far.
> 
> Keia





Again - the reminder...
For the ease of  ALL  the players  (that have or have NOT read the Ultimate lines)  we are all taking little liberties  with  regards to the  EXACT  histories and  "canon"  Ultimate history.

When possible -  as BEST possible...  we WILL follow "Ultimate canon history".  I DON'T want any  "canon police"  but if you have a suggestion or reminder about something  PLEASE  kindly mention it.  Then we'll decide the final  "canon"  for  OUR  game here.

To the question,  the canon I'd like to go with...

NO.
Reed and Sue are  NOT  currently married...


PS...
MANY of the Ultimate Villains I plan to use for the War  will  NOT have been introduced in the Ultimate Canon either.....  and ones with history  (like Doctor Doom)  that hasn't developed the  LONG  history he has in the normal  Marvel Universe  for the Ultimates  will  be sorta played by ear.
DON'T  assume  any detail  history,  without checkin with me -  here in the  OOC  please.
Some of the villains will be a "mystery"  to the Heroes,  even though they may be well know in normal Marvel history.

make sense?
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 8, 2004)

*NAMOR  &  SUE*

NAMOR  (Insight)
SUE STORM  (diocletianx)

you two need to SYNCH up your story...
Insight mentioned that he's meeting with Sue  (this was accidental since I thought Sue was an NPC, until this morning).
No worries though...
Insight -  you just need to  WAIT  until  Sue synchs up with you for the story...  and diocletianx you just need to help us make it up...


this shouldn't happen too often -  but we wanna avoid it if we can,  nobody's fault......
thanks
-kev-


----------



## Insight (Jul 8, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> NAMOR  (Insight)
> SUE STORM  (diocletianx)
> 
> you two need to SYNCH up your story...
> ...




No problem.  I don't have anything else planned for the moment with the storyline.  Just a way to introduce the fact that Namor's around in the city doing stuff, so that when _something_ happens, we know where he's at.

When I wrote that bit about meeting Sue, it was when I thought she was an NPC.  I'm sure she can find time to meet up with an Atlantean monarch =)


----------



## Insight (Jul 8, 2004)

DanMcS said:
			
		

> PS: Don't post grey text on grey background, please?




Hehe good catch, Dan.  I'll go back and edit mine to adjust.  White will show up much better I think.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 8, 2004)

mr_raven said:
			
		

> How many times do you actually play a character of the opposite sex, I tend to alternate new characters when creating so I get a balance, but I know some people that will only ever play Male PC's , not in touch with there feminine side




Personally, about 10 to 20% of my character are female only. I find it just easier to play male, as I am one, but sometimes, some concept fit much better as a female, or fit only female, and I don't mind. But when the sex is irrevelant, I generally choose male.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 8, 2004)

To help shed light on the 'canon' of the Ultimate universe's version of Sue and Reed's relationship, here's a quote of a discussion between them, frum Ultimate Fantastic Four #7:

_Sue:_ Someone's avoiding the bioscanner, Reed. I need your help.
_Reed: _ Is it Johnny again? I can't talk to Johnny, you know that.
_Sue: _ It's you.
_Reed:_ I have too much to do. I feel fine.
_Sue:_ We all feel fine. Even Ben's troubles are psychological, not physical.
But I need the data, Reed.
_Reed: _ You three are more important.
*At this point, Sue looks really pissed off and then spins Reed's chair telekinetically around so that he's actually facing her instead of the microscope*
_Sue:_ *You* are important to *me*, butthat. 
*Further*more: I am a biotechnologist.
That means you don't get to make out with me without sliding that skinny body of yours into my warm little bioscanner.
You may be the king-poop breakthrough physicist here, but you do not understand bodues the way I do.
So you can stare at Ben's scans until the sun goes out, but you won't figure anything out better than I can.
And *I* need to make sure you're not going to *die*, Reed.
*One frame of silence*
_Reed:_ Can we make out afterwards?
It's just that I think I'm getting good at it.
_Sue:_ *kisses Reed* You started out good at it.
You're getting fantastic.
*They start walking, Sue pulling Reed by his hand*
_Reed:_ We're going to make out now?
_Sue:_ Bioscanner first. Playtime later.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 10, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> To help shed light on the 'canon' of the Ultimate universe's version of Sue and Reed's relationship, here's a quote of a discussion between them, frum Ultimate Fantastic Four #7:




Wow, that's good writing.


----------



## Insight (Jul 11, 2004)

BTW, I don't really have an agenda with Sue - just wanted a way to introduce Namor for when the Beyonder shows up and whisks us off to who knows where   

GM, if there's going to be a significant amount of time left before this happens, let me know and I'll come up with more for Namor to do.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 11, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> BTW, I don't really have an agenda with Sue - just wanted a way to introduce Namor for when the Beyonder shows up and whisks us off to who knows where
> 
> GM, if there's going to be a significant amount of time left before this happens, let me know and I'll come up with more for Namor to do.





I really just wanted to establish everybody as a character...
I'd like to see everyone post once or twice more prior to  starting  the WAR.

I'd suggest that you two  "tell us something"  with this part of your story you've started.....  right now you've basically said  "I have something to tell you...."  "oh you do? so tell me..."  "oh, should I tell you now?"  
Well -  talk to her then!  

Look for me to reply to  ALL  the current threads later today.


FYI the current plans...

the X-men:  are almost ready to be on their way.

the Ultimates:  need to finish current situations and get to the War Room to meet with Fury to be on their way.

Spidey & the Hulk:  are coming to the Ultimates.

Daredevil:  will be resolving his situation and be on his way.

the Fantastic Four:  haven't really been active enough,  the Thing is heading in the right direction...  I should have Sue and Namor moving today.  and unless I've missed it,  Reed hasn't posted!  (I'll double check today)  and we NEED  him to reply before the four can get along.


thanks
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 12, 2004)

*Reply Requested*

I just double checked...
To continue we  NEED  these Heroes to post on the playing thread:

-  Mr. Fantastic  (DocHazzard)

-  She-Hulk  (FearlessLeader)


if this is you,  or if anyone sees/talks to these folk -  ask them to post please...  IF  they plan to play...  then we can move along.
Otherwise the  FF  will be going  REALLY  light-handed.

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Insight (Jul 12, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I really just wanted to establish everybody as a character...
> I'd like to see everyone post once or twice more prior to  starting  the WAR.
> 
> I'd suggest that you two  "tell us something"  with this part of your story you've started.....  right now you've basically said  "I have something to tell you...."  "oh you do? so tell me..."  "oh, should I tell you now?"
> Well -  talk to her then!




Will do!


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 12, 2004)

*Namor replying to Sue*



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> Will do!





Just remember...  Sue Storm  is  NOT  an NPC...  
Try not to assume,  speak for,  or give actions for other people's characters.  
No problem now -  as it was just an introduction to Sue & Namor.  But in the future you'll want to leave your  play  replies open ended  just enough so that the other players  (in the scene with you)  can reply  and  have it make sense.

Nice dialogue so far though...  an excellent little meeting with Sue.
NOW
we just need  Reed and She-Hulk  to post for the FF to get rolling.

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2004)

From the descriptions, I wasn't really clear what was happening in front of the mansion from Logan's perspective.  So I winged it, with Logan trying to get a better understanding of what was going on, before plunging into something.

Keia


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 12, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> From the descriptions, I wasn't really clear what was happening in front of the mansion from Logan's perspective.  So I winged it, with Logan trying to get a better understanding of what was going on, before plunging into something.
> 
> Keia





It was great.
Worked out nicely....  good job leaving it open enough.

IF  you all  (X-men especially)  hadn't guessed yet,  some  FORCE  is making you live out your greatest FEARS  (Logan is the only one who beat the DC to see his Greatest Desire)
All the images of the  ULTIMATES  and the News reporters out front of the X-mansion  ARE  illusions...

BUT  
to everyone but  WOLVERINE  they see absolutely  REALLY.


PS...
I will be getting to update  EVERYONE  else  by then end of the day...  I promise!!

thanks for being patient with me  and  20 players.  
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 12, 2004)

*POSTS Coming SOON*

As you can see in the playing thread,  I've  "bookmarked"  the thread replies to get all caught up with replies  for  everyone  that's still hanging out there.

I'll do this now and then to hold the spots before too many posts go down.  then do my best to update them with the full reply within the next day.

If YOUR hero is one that's waiting...  please don't post until  I've  updated it for you to reply to...
Otherwise keep at it.

As soon as everyone's together I will  group  the replies in  ONE  longer thread,  but when heroes are seperate I'll keep the thread's seperate.

cool?
-kev-


----------



## Velmont (Jul 13, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> IF  you all  (X-men especially)  hadn't guessed yet,  some  FORCE  is making you live out your greatest FEARS




Just wondering, did the Ultimate had been stroke with that force yet? If yes, I miss the message...


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 13, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Just wondering, did the Ultimate had been stroke with that force yet? If yes, I miss the message...





Nope... they didn't...
As you'll soon come to find there is a SPECIFIC reason,  the X-men and Spider-man  encounter that  mental force.  Daredevil had a touch of it but only in passing comment  if you look...  

wait and see!

PS....
WHERE ARE the rest of the Fantastic Four??!!!  
-kev-


----------



## mr_raven (Jul 13, 2004)

Man Nightcrawler couldnt you fear that your tail was going to catch in the x-plane doorway!!!!


Great story Kev---really enjoying this.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 13, 2004)

*Inconsistencies  &  the No Prize Award*



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> [A nitpick, but the Ultimate version of Green Goblin doesn't have any gizmos, even pumbkin bombs. He can naturally fly and shoot bolts of fire, however. And his naturally damn big and ugly too.]




Remember if you're going to Nitpick,  do it over here please...  I don't want to waste space explaining the point behind my actions on the story thread.

For the nitpick...  HURRAH...
You get a  *"No Prize"*  ...  but wait...  to Nitpick,  you actually DON'T  win a "No Prize"  because in Mighty Marvel tradition -  if you're going to complain about a minor inconsistency  you  NEED  to explain it for the author so that it WORKS  with continuity anyway,  that's what Stan Lee and the Might Marvel Bullpen used to do...

My favortite example of a No Prize was:
Spidey web swinging past the Empire State building...  ABOVE IT...  Where did his web line come down from???
A faithful reader won a "No Prize"  for describing it as...  luckily a passing Sea-gull  was there to catch the Web-Slinger's web so that he wouldn't need to worry about falling...

You see...
Even the best writers accidentally screw up.
and when we do...  it's up to YOU folks to bail us out of it,  not just point out the problems.  heheheh...

just kidding Dalamar,
apologies for the inconsistency,  I need to think more before replying to the 20 seperate threads I'm replying to...  ;-)


Either way.....  it's all an illusion anyway.  
Soon as the rest of the  FF  arrive to post  we will get rolling on the Secret War!!

*Police your own...*
thanks
-kev-


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 13, 2004)

I'll remember to nitpick all your other inconsistencies here, then 

Besides, the reason that the Goblin has a glider and bombs is that he's not really an illusion, he's a temporal figment from another dimension.


----------



## DanMcS (Jul 13, 2004)

Kevin, you may have to just put a time limit on posting replies to not hold things up too much.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 13, 2004)

Im still waiting for Daredevil's reply, otherwise, I reply very fast.


----------



## Insight (Jul 13, 2004)

After almost a week with no posts, I would guess we are out of luck on Reed Richards and Johnny Storm.  I hope not, but it doesn't look promising.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 13, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> I'll remember to nitpick all your other inconsistencies here, then
> 
> Besides, the reason that the Goblin has a glider and bombs is that he's not really an illusion, he's a temporal figment from another dimension.





LOL
Consider yourself the official owner of the  
ULTIMATE SECRET WARS  first No-Prize award!!
I even have a picture of the original No-Prize comic book/award that I may upload for fun tonight for you.  

-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 13, 2004)

DanMcS said:
			
		

> Kevin, you may have to just put a time limit on posting replies to not hold things up too much.




I think you're right.
I was thinking of  asking  that everyone  "check in"  to reply as necessary at LEAST once every 3 days.  
Is that fair and doable for everyone.

That seems to be about what I can cover with my reply time for this game, with so many players.  It's fun - but ALOT...




			
				DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Im still waiting for Daredevil's reply, otherwise, I reply very fast.





Patience.  
As you can see by to  post that's earmarked for DD,  you're coming soon.
I was able to get updated on almost all yesterday,  but then real life hit me...

soon... very soon...




			
				Insight said:
			
		

> After almost a week with no posts, I would guess we are out of luck on Reed Richards and Johnny Storm.  I hope not, but it doesn't look promising.





yup -  anyone know where these players are??
anyone wanna contact them?

I'll try again tonight - if nothing by Friday the WAR will begin without them!! 
(sorry Thing and Sue...  if you'd want to try another character that would be fine,  but it's also cool if you'd like to stay with them  even though the full FF will be with you.)

thoughts?
-kev-


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 13, 2004)

Yay!


----------



## farik (Jul 14, 2004)

I'll be on vacation in Chicago next week so I'd like to post something for the Hulk/Banner on Sunday before I leave and then be able to read and catch up and post again on Friday when I get back.  I might be able to log on at our hotel but the wife has a pretty busy itenerary planned.  Just to give a heads up.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 14, 2004)

farik said:
			
		

> I'll be on vacation in Chicago next week so I'd like to post something for the Hulk/Banner on Sunday before I leave and then be able to read and catch up and post again on Friday when I get back.  I might be able to log on at our hotel but the wife has a pretty busy itenerary planned.  Just to give a heads up.





thanks for the FYI...
FINALLY this should be about time to wrap up the  "Issue #0"  and hit the WAR.  So keep checkin...  getting  ALL the heroes together for the first time will be awesome.

FYI...
Mr. Fantastic has been FOUND!!  his computer was down...  he'll be posting soon.  now if She-Hulk gets in prior to Friday she'll head for the WAR with us all!  

-kev-


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 14, 2004)

Isn't Pete going to jump straight at the chopper when he leaps to 'stop' it from 'falling'?


----------



## Agamon (Jul 15, 2004)

I am waaay late, here, but if you'll let me in under the wire, I'd love to play in this game.  Storm would be a cool PC to play, I like the Ultimate version of her.  I'll post here and shoot you an email Kev, and if it's alright, I'll have the PC ready for you tomorrow night if you shoot me back a PL sometime tomorrow.

Hero name: Storm
Real name: Ororo Munroe [Secret Identity? No]
Quote: "Funny weather for this time of year, don't you think?"
Occupation: Ex-car thief, Current student, adventurer and X-Man
Base of operations: Xavier Institute for Gifted Children, Salem Center, Westchester County, New York 
Personality: Energetic, fun-loving, flippant, skeptical, untrusting
Basic Powers & Tactics: Storm possesses the psionic ability to control weather over limited areas.  This abilty to allows her to fly by riding air currents, generate bolts of lightning to destroy targets, and turn a sunny day into cloudy and rainy, dark and foggy, or even cold and snowy.
Background: Professor Charles Xavier located Ororo Munroe, an illegal Moroccan immigrant, in an Athens, Texas, jail using the psychic amplifier Cerebro. According to the police report, Ororo had stolen a 1978 Mustang. When authorities finally caught up to her and pulled her over, she used her mutant ability to create a lightning storm. Because she could not fully control her powers, Ororo almost electrocuted a playground full of students. The police used force to subdue her. 

The young telepath known as Marvel Girl entered the Athens police lockup, causing the guard to believe that she was an FBI agent dispatched to retrieve Ororo. In reality, Xavier had sent Jean to bring Ororo to his Institute for Gifted Children. There, he had begun assembling a team of "X-Men" to help him stop the coming war between humans and mutants. Previously, Ororo had refused a similar offer to join the terrorist Magneto's Brotherhood of Mutants. 

Though skeptical, she joined the X-Men in the hope of learning to control her mutant powers.  Considering playing super-hero 'lame', she's since warmed to the attention and has gained considerable control over her powers.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 15, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I am waaay late, .





I can't email you...  your email's disabled on the EN World thing.
But 
SURE  you can still sneak in...  email me and I'll give you your Power Level to work up Storm -  send her to me as soon as you can afterward.
I'll reply with PL and tell you how you'll come into the game  and  you can post soon.

email me at:  
kperrine@aii.edu

thanks
welcome to the game  you  JUST got in -  we're winding toward the WAR this week!


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 15, 2004)

*Iron Man*

FYI...

I'm almost  "caught up"  then I get sick for today and miss a bunch...  DARN.  I'll have everyone replied to tomorrow sometime.

SPOILS...
Kick butt job roleplaying Tony...  I LOVE it.  That's exactly what I envisioned.  "I'll patent it"  I love it!

T-Minus 4 days until the Secret Wars  (if all goes well)

nice work everyone!
-kev-


----------



## DocHazard (Jul 15, 2004)

Well, I finally got up and running and I have posted as Mr Fantastic over on the IC thread.  Sorry it took so long, I swear my wife is like Kryptonite to computers.  We've had 5 since we've been together and I've had to replace parts or rebuild every one of them...sigh.  Oh well, I am back in business now and 'ole Big Brain' will be posting.  See ya in the funny books!!

DocH
(Mark)


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 15, 2004)

*END of ISSUE #0*

I  WILL  be posting for  ALL  heroes by Friday night  the  final  direction that  WILL  wrap up all the current play threads  to get groups together to  BEGIN  the WAR.


Even if I haven't replied to your specific situation yet,  feel free to go back in and reply again  today  for your character based on what's happened  so that you'll have a final  comment before  this  little section  dovetails...

ALL
of this in our prelude, issue #0  was  to  get everyone comfortable with posting and the style...  the storylines are the begins of the  MAIN  hook  that I'll present tomorrow Night -  or by Saturday night if there's a big rush of posts by everyone.

is that cool?

PS...  
since it's new to me -  should  I  BEGIN  a new Play thread  for  "Issue #1"  of the Secret War  or  just continue the  current thread?
anyone?

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 15, 2004)

You should start a new thread. The current one is already longish, and issue changes are natural thread changes. Though if issues stretch long, we might need to change threads before changing issues.


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2004)

Dalamar's got the right of it!
Keia


----------



## DocSpoon (Jul 16, 2004)

mr_raven said:
			
		

> Man Nightcrawler couldnt you fear that your tail was going to catch in the x-plane doorway!!!!
> 
> 
> Great story Kev---really enjoying this.



LOL... Well true to the character I had to come up with something that would be believeable for Nightcrawler... True It would have been nice if it were something a little less drastic...LOL... 

Good spin on the "greatest fear" side of things Kev!! 
Keep up the awesome storylines...


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 19, 2004)

Apologies for missing my own weekend deadline.
replies to wrap up  Issue #0  coming by tonight.

-kevin-


----------



## Agamon (Jul 20, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> She's also since developed a relationship with fellow student, Henry McCoy, aka Beast.




Whoops, catching up on UXM, I find out Beast is now dead.  Strike this sentence from the record.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 20, 2004)

*almost there!!*

I'll be finishing updating  the  Ultimates and the X-men  tonight.
After that one more reply from everyone and we should be off to the Secret War!!

the FF  have learned of the location of the event horizon,  Daredevil is at the scene...  the X-men and the Ultimates are about ready to learn of the location.........  after that  off  to a galaxy far far away...  

-kev-


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 20, 2004)

Woot Im at the scene, I must be important.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 20, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Woot Im at the scene, I must be important.





LOL
"at the scene"  meaning at Central Park where the FF,  the X-men,  and IronMan  JUST learned of a disturbance!

"at the scene"  cause you were already  IN  the park!!
your ad lib roleplay of hearing the punk in the park perfectly set up my getting you to the  STONEHENGE.

feel free to do whatever...
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 20, 2004)

FYI...

WAAAAAAYYY...  back on page 4 of Issue #0  you can find the reply I finally got to for  *NAMOR  &  SUE*,  message #80...

check it out.

-kev-


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 20, 2004)

Problem is Kev, Im at a bit of a quandry.  I don't know if Matt is still in the trance, or dead, or what, So I can't really reply with the information I currently possess(or maybe I can, and Im reading it wrong.)


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 20, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Problem is Kev, Im at a bit of a quandry.  I don't know if Matt is still in the trance, or dead, or what, So I can't really reply with the information I currently possess(or maybe I can, and Im reading it wrong.)




DRAT!!

am I writing to confusingly?!!
I don't want to do that...

Basically -  what's happening to Matt is the  similar  thing that's happened to the X-men  and  happening to Spider-man.  ILLUSIONS  mucking with your EXTRA-Ordinary senses.

the X-men got it from their links to Xavier  (it contacting him mentally) Spidey got it from the contact to his Spider-Sense Daredevil's getting it  from his extra-senses...

so here's what'd just happened with him:


1.  The guy Daredevil just saved from the Thug...  He grabbed the gun swung it around for a second -  dropped it and ran to go home.

2.  The ILLUSIONS take over Matt's senses  (since he failed his Willpower
check)

3.  Matt's greatest FEAR is coming REAL to him...  It may or may not be fully illusional  (you'll have to play to figure that out!)

4.  the Kingpin is standing within this giant futuristic Stonehenge type structure that just  "appeared"  only 50-100'  away from the place where Matt just beat the thug.  (if you look back in his "sensing" things he had sensed a weird buzzing noise earlier from the Russian Tea Room!)

5.  Fisk disappears into the Sturcture  and  fires his gun three times, assumingly at the three bodies  (Priest, Foggy & Karen)

6.  and the smell of fresh spilled blood mingles with ....... ozone........


ALL of this may or may not be real......  It's dangerous and a bit confusing,  because of the mental wave that hit him.
Think of it as though Matt feels a bit wousy like on a drug for a second and then he's  "sensing"  all those things above.

You can totally act on any of that.

the way it  CURRENTLY  ended was:

-  Matt in a tree above  the  thug
-  it's still raining
-  about 50-100'  away from the giant sturcture (in Central Park)
-  Kingpin just stepped back inside this thing
-  3 gun shots came from inside
-  now he smells fresh blood,  coming from the inside where Kingpin is...

WHAT does he do...?!?!?  

-kev-


----------



## DanMcS (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey, FearlessLeader.  Stop submitting the same post over and over again, eh?    The boards sometimes lag, and it will look like your post hung and didn't go through, but it did.  If you hit submit several times, it ends up posted several times.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 20, 2004)

A couple of sugestions that might help Kevin:

Put all "dream sequences" in a different font or colour then what is actually happening.

If  you are referring to other post make sure to put the quote tags around it, also make sure that you only repost what you need, cuts down on the length.

Enjoying it so far, can't wait to get to the battle world so we can beat up the bad guys.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 21, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> A couple of sugestions that might help Kevin:
> 
> Put all "dream sequences" in a different font or colour then what is actually happening.
> 
> ...





Thanks Mimic.  
I always appreciate suggestions to make it work better.
I didn't do anything different with the  "illusions"  in the beginning specifically to confuse the ideas of what was/was not going on.  Then again -  that might be too much for PBP.  

either way - thanks for the notes.

I can't wait to get to the next step either...  almost there!!!

-kev-


----------



## Insight (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey I just wanted to make sure this game was still going.  Dropped down to page 3 on the list of game =(


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 23, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> Hey I just wanted to make sure this game was still going.  Dropped down to page 3 on the list of game =(




It's TOTALLY still going,  I posted earlier this week for updates and was waiting for all the Heroes to have a chance to reply.

apologies if it seems slow,  there are  ALOT  of players...  I'll try and ramp up my reply/action  posts  to  move things along  if  players don't reply after 2-3 days.


Realistically I hope to post replies to all the players  (remember that's near 20)  every 3 days as best I can.

just hang in there and feel free to post whenever appropriate to  jumpstart the action with the immediate group you're with.
Soon the entire gang will be together!!
VERY 
SOON!!



-kev-


----------



## Bihlbo (Jul 24, 2004)

Kev, just wanted to point out that I'm leaving on Tuesday and I'll be gone for about a week.  I'm not sure if I'll have the opportunity to get to a computer for very long while I'm there, so you might not hear from me for a while.  I'll see if I can get to one and catch up, but I can't make any promises.


----------



## farik (Jul 25, 2004)

I on the other hand have returned from Chi-town and have sent Banner running towards the action.


----------



## farik (Jul 26, 2004)

farik said:
			
		

> I on the other hand have returned from Chi-town and have sent Banner running towards the action.




I just edited my post to reflect Quicksilver's intervention.


----------



## DocHazard (Jul 26, 2004)

Just as an FYI.  I will be out of town until Friday afternoon.  I am not sure if the hotel I am staying at will have access to the internet.  If it does, I will post.  If not, KP - feel free to take the reigns of 'ole Big Brain for me!!  

Thanks 
DocH
(Mark)


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 26, 2004)

DocHazard said:
			
		

> Just as an FYI.  I will be out of town until Friday afternoon.  I am not sure if the hotel I am staying at will have access to the internet.  If it does, I will post.  If not, KP - feel free to take the reigns of 'ole Big Brain for me!!
> 
> Thanks
> DocH
> (Mark)





thanks for letting me know...  same for you Bill.
Try to post if you can before the heroes hit the  Stonehenge structure,  if not I'll make it due...  no worries.
By the time both of you get to check again you SHOULD  be on BattlePlanet!!
thanks
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 27, 2004)

*CONTINUITY Problems*

NOTE  for everyone...  (Insight on this specific instance)

Try to watch about  ASSUMING  to much.
with the nature of this  BIG  group game everyone gets to read all the info  but  you  NEED  to "firewall"  non-character information.

For Namor's post on the story boards.
Everything I've lead up to has:
-  Daredevil entering the structure first
-  about 10 minutes later the X-men are on scene
-  about 20 minutes after that the FF are there
-  and THEN the Ultimates follow

Daredevil  (and probably the X-men)  will be  GONE  before anyone scanning  [this includes:  IronMan, Thor, Namor, Hawkeye, Quicksilver, etc..]   would  NOT  see Daredevil or the X-men  unless I note it otherwise.

I like and appreciate everyone's proactivity thusfar,  just please watch what you say or assume about  OTHER  characters  -  both NPCs and PCs.

Feel free to ASK if your character would be able to react if I haven't described it for you yet...


In this situation...
Technically if  ANYONE  from the Ultimates should have seen Daredevil  or  the X-men it would have been  Quicksilver  first since he's running a speedy situation-representation...  then IronMan from sensors...  then Hawkeye from his vantage point at the NorthWestern church...  then Namor and Thor.


SO...
to retcon/correct this,  
all the Ultimates  can NOW KNOW they have seens or had reported back that  Daredevil was glimpsed going into the SOUTH Gate,  the X-men were seen moving toward the WEST Gate,  and the FF are on alert at the EAST Gate.

all the X-men  can NOW KNOW they have seen or been alerted to  Namor  fly-by above.  Wolverine also sensed Quicksilver rush by seconds ago.


NONE of the Ultimates and X-men can interact prior to the X-men dissapearing in the Sturcture  (see my next post in the story thread)


So...
No harm no foul for now.
No worries.
Just please try and pay attention to how much you  SHOULD  and SHOULD NOT  know  and be able to act on in character.  Ask if you're not sure.
thanks!  

-kev-


----------



## Insight (Jul 27, 2004)

ah ok.  Sorry about that foul up.  I thought that everyone was still at, not in, the alien structure.


----------



## DanMcS (Jul 27, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Just please try and pay attention to how much you  SHOULD  and SHOULD NOT  know  and be able to act on in character.  Ask if you're not sure.
> thanks!




Mmph.  You threw us off by describing us arriving at the structure, and then talking about stuff happening with the red guy and the xmen.  It would be easier to follow if, if something isn't supposed to have happened yet (Ultimates arriving at the scene), you didn't describe it 

Ultimately, less important now, will be more so in combat type scenes where timing is everything.


----------



## farik (Jul 27, 2004)

I hope the techno-babble is appropriate.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 27, 2004)

DanMcS said:
			
		

> Mmph.  You threw us off by describing us arriving at the structure, and then talking about stuff happening with the red guy and the xmen.  It would be easier to follow if, if something isn't supposed to have happened yet (Ultimates arriving at the scene), you didn't describe it
> 
> Ultimately, less important now, will be more so in combat type scenes where timing is everything.





Good point.
You're totally right.

the only thing I was trying to do was keep the Ultimate players moving along.
If it were an ideal thing  -  I'd wait until time for things to happen chronologically to make the  GAME  situation easier to follow.
But also trying to mimic the style of comic books  you'll  often see a...

"JUST MOMENTS BEFORE"  
or 
"TWO DAYS PRIOR"

for minor flashbacks.
I'll try and watch about doing that less...

no worries.
-kev-


----------



## Insight (Jul 28, 2004)

Ignore me... didn't read everything clearly.  A second go-round really helps the comprehension hehe...


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 28, 2004)

*MOVING the STORY along...*

guys...

we have a SERIOUS lag in the play thread...
I've been wanting to get the game going and get into 
Issue #1...  
That's is where the action starts!

but we have some players not replying......
It's been a page or two since several of the characters have posted for their hero.

We can only go so far skipping over people.
I can't  NPC  5-6 players in a 20 player game all the time.


I understand the people that said they'd be out of town for a bit,  but those folks  HAVE  posted recently...

If you haven't posted  (or read?!!)  the thread in awhile  I  need you to do so by Friday at the latest  or  I'll either -  CUT  or  REPLACE  your character.
I  REALLY REALLY REALLY don't want to do either.
But everyone's waiting for replies...

let's get the fun going.  
thanks
-kev-


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 29, 2004)

Hope you aren't waiting on me, 'cause I can't think of anything specific for Spidey to do at the moment.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 29, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Hope you aren't waiting on me, 'cause I can't think of anything specific for Spidey to do at the moment.





Nope...  you've been up to date.
I'm just gonna be really bummed if:
Cap and the entire FF,  and others don't reply...

-kev-


----------



## DocSpoon (Aug 2, 2004)

*Nightcrawler returning*



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> guys...
> but we have some players not replying......
> It's been a page or two since several of the characters have posted for their hero.



Sorry Kev I had some serious operating system problems and it crashed my computer. I hope I haven't missed much... I'm going to the in character thread shortly to catch up...


----------



## DanMcS (Aug 2, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Nope...  you've been up to date.
> I'm just gonna be really bummed if:
> Cap and the entire FF,  and others don't reply...




Why not just start issue 1?  The whole plot revolves around a mastermind that makes people appear and disappear in space-time, so if Cap and the FF suddenly reappear, it's hardly out-of-genre.


----------



## Insight (Aug 2, 2004)

DanMcS said:
			
		

> Why not just start issue 1?  The whole plot revolves around a mastermind that makes people appear and disappear in space-time, so if Cap and the FF suddenly reappear, it's hardly out-of-genre.




I'm with Dan.  How about giving everyone a deadline to post their final actions, if any, before Issue #1 starts?


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry guys...

I'm just bummed that we found so many players and then about a third won't reply to my requests.
BUT I know that it's not the fault of many of you who have been keeping up well...
I apologize and promise to get back off my butt and kick things off hard.
Give me a day or two.

thanks
-kev-


----------



## DanMcS (Aug 3, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I'm just bummed that we found so many players and then about a third won't reply to my requests.




Eh, it is to be expected, I think.  Even in a small adventure-sized pbem or pbp, you'll get a guy or two who won't ever write back; out of a group this size, it's inevitable that at any given time, some people won't be able to post.


----------



## Keia (Aug 3, 2004)

I agree with Dan.  The task was monumental, but I think this was to be expected.  Looks like the secret wars still has interest though - like me!!

Keia

ps. Outcasts is ready for you to post . . . go! go!


----------



## Velmont (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah, there still some people inetrested, and I am in that group, but handling such a large group is not easy, so take you time Kev to make any adjustment needed.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 3, 2004)

Open up the recruiting and bring the characters along as NPCs (just don't have them do anything major) and if other people come along to play them great, if not you still have lot of players already.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 4, 2004)

Mimic's got the right idea.  This does tend to happen from time to time.  Since the PCs aren't truly original, it should be easy to someone to take them over, especially before the game actually begins.


----------



## Insight (Aug 5, 2004)

Are we still continuing on with the players we have left or are we giving up on the game?


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 5, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> Are we still continuing on with the players we have left or are we giving up on the game?





Sorry guys,
Be patient with me on this one...  I'm figuring out what I want/need to do about it and will get back to you by then end of the weekend.

real life work and other stuff is slowing my mind.
thanks for patience
-kev-


----------



## Bihlbo (Aug 6, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Sorry guys,
> Be patient with me on this one...




*Hey, I'm back!!  * I would respond for Colossus, but he's been obliterated.  Hey Kev, I wrote up basically what happened in our Ultimate X-Men game as Colossus's back story.  Is that gonna fly?  Or should I stick more closely to what the books have?  Mainly this affects his relationship with Namor, Xavier, and Magneto.  Because Namor and Colossus would be sorta friends, or at least they'd know and respect each other.

Dude, get your butt moving on Issue 1!!


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 10, 2004)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> *Dude, get your butt moving on Issue 1!!
> *



*


Okay...  a couple weeks and all your enthusi-usiasm is all I needed.
Watch for the opening of Issue #1 tomorrow...

This time everyone will be expected to reply within 3 days or they get left behind.
I'll be emailing everyone on the roster again tomorrow to remind them.

thanks everyone for being patient
-kev-*


----------



## Radiant (Aug 11, 2004)

yipiiiiieeee!!!!
the first SNIKT!!!!!


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 12, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> yipiiiiieeee!!!!
> the first SNIKT!!!!!





LOL
and it could be NEEDED depending on what the Ultimates do...
and NOW with the  (currenly)  UNKNOWN  menace of Dr. Doom!!


(reminder -  Dr. Doom is NOT currently active in the Ultimate setting yet.  I have chosen to introduce him here in this way.  None know of his true mind and goals.  
To learn why he is amoung the heroes you must discover...)

Soon  Nick Fury  and  Xavier will speak up -  I want to give everyone chances first though...
-kev-


----------



## Agamon (Aug 12, 2004)

Whoa, I had no idea the new issue started.  A pointer, Kev, post a heads-up/link to new issues in the OOC once they've begun.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Aug 12, 2004)

> (reminder - Dr. Doom is NOT currently active in the Ultimate setting yet. I have chosen to introduce him here in this way. None know of his true mind and goals.
> To learn why he is amoung the heroes you must discover...)



Rats.  I haven't been reading Ultimate FF so I didn't know Doom wasn't introduced yet. (How can they have 10 issues of ultimate FF without having DOOM?  Heresey!).  Would the Thing even know who he is?  If not, I can retcon my post, no biggie.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 12, 2004)

simp_99 said:
			
		

> Rats.  I haven't been reading Ultimate FF so I didn't know Doom wasn't introduced yet. (How can they have 10 issues of ultimate FF without having DOOM?  Heresey!).  Would the Thing even know who he is?  If not, I can retcon my post, no biggie.





yup -  in Ultimate continuity Victor was actually one of the 5 people that were the Imaginauts that got teleported to different locations on the planet...  the Four found themselves pretty fast with powers.  They just hadn't found Damme yet.
I thought this  What If would be a great place to start.

so yes - you'd know him and sure you could believe it was his fault,  they all blamed Reed at first.

no harm no foul -  he's set up to BE a villain...  in this context he's not yet a villain,  which is  ONE  of the reasons he may be with the Heroes!

-kev-
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 17, 2004)

okey-doke...
things start happening tomorrow,  I'll be posting replies and the next "action" from work around lunch tomorrow.

thanks for patience as always.
-kev-


----------



## Velmont (Aug 17, 2004)

I got a question about the relation between Ultimate and X-Men. It seems like it is not really a good relation, so where are we in the storyline of the X-Men, so I can see where to position myself, because Quicksilver is a bit touchy in this situation. Figthing the X-Men may not be something he is willing to do, after all, he has join the Ultimate to free some political prisoner in exchange of some help.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 17, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I got a question about the relation between Ultimate and X-Men. It seems like it is not really a good relation, so where are we in the storyline of the X-Men, so I can see where to position myself, because Quicksilver is a bit touchy in this situation. Figthing the X-Men may not be something he is willing to do, after all, he has join the Ultimate to free some political prisoner in exchange of some help.





a couple  MAJOR  issues to consider that I SHOULD have noted ahead of time for all those not familiar with the Ultimate line.

The X-men and the Ultimates had a  "war"...  The X-men are outlaws at best to the Ultimates.  Quicksilver's dad was the reason the Ultimates were formed.  His relationship with the X-men is murky to me.
Anyone else have ideas on Quicksilver??

another BIG note.
This is the  FIRST  Ultimate appearance of  DOCTOR DOOM.
In the Ultimate line he has yet to be found  and  was a part of Reed's original experiement that teleported the other 3 members to distant locations and gave them powers.
Doom was the fifth and they haven't found him yet,  assuming him dead.
So he hasn't done anything overtly evil except be an egotist in the Ultimate setting so far.
Very few are likely to even know who he is.  The FF, maybe Banner, Stark, Fury might know...

He will soon though - in our game.

hope that helps
-kev-


----------



## Velmont (Aug 17, 2004)

I remember, in New Mutants story, that, even if the X-Men are not well viewed by the Ultimate, Fury respect Xavier. He even tells to Xavier something like: "I know you are not mind controlling me, or I would not be that angry about you."


----------



## Bihlbo (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks for clearing that up Kev.  I guess that makes Colossus's response to Doom kinda lame?  I don't know, I just thought Colossus might jump to conclusions and assume that Doom, looking like a crazy guy, would be the one behind it, and had done it in an attempt to get all of the heroes off of earth.  Silly, really, but rash assumptions are why Colossus isn't the X-Men's team leader.

Hey, when are we gonna get an update, Kev?


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 27, 2004)

*UPDATES Coming*

FYI.
my brain compartmentalizes at the end of the week...
Expect to see updates and 
*LANDFALL!!*

by the end of the weekend...  then the WAR really begins.

PS... 
at this point if you know anyone that wants to step into the roles of  characters that haven't  been replying  let them know to contact me.

CAPTAIN AMERICA  
hasn't replied in forever,  there may be others too.
He's open anyone want to PLAY him???

-kev-
kperrine@aii.edu


----------



## Mimic (Aug 27, 2004)

You should edit the title to recruiting instead of closed, that way you can get some new people in.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 1, 2004)

the secret wars has been
CANCELED
My apologies folks, this was a noble experiment but the train can't keep running.  There are too many people that said they wanted to play but haven't posted since the first page of issue 0.
I just don't have time to keep tracking people down.

Sorry I didn't say sooner.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 1, 2004)

Well thats a bummer...


----------



## Radiant (Sep 1, 2004)

sorry to hear it. No wonder it happened with so many people but still it was a great try.


----------



## Insight (Sep 1, 2004)

Kevin, this was probably too ambitious a project for play by post.  Getting all these players together was difficult at best, and I can only imagine what a nightmare combat would have been!

I applaud your efforts though, and it was indeed a cool idea.  Perhaps a smaller scale version of this would work in the future, and if you have an inkling to run such a game, I would be interested.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 1, 2004)

Aye, thanks for trying.


----------



## DocSpoon (Sep 3, 2004)

*Sorry to hear that*



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> the secret wars has been
> CANCELED
> My apologies folks, this was a noble experiment but the train can't keep running. There are too many people that said they wanted to play but haven't posted since the first page of issue 0.
> I just don't have time to keep tracking people down.
> ...



Well thank you in your attempt Kevin I appreciate it. I agree this might work on a smaller scale... If you do want to try a smaller scale shoot me an e-mail at spoonology@yahoo.com I'd love to play.


----------

